# Infernals quest to shed the flab! Journal.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Okey so iv been sick for the last week not been to the gym cause i have the flu. But this coming monday i start this journal right here.

Will be cutting while trying to add some quality mass in the process.

Stats.

5,7

90kg

fat about 18% thats both innside my body and outside my entire body.

Liters of water in my body 54 liters.

cal intake will be 3000 + cals and protein intake will be 350.400 grams of protein.

Will be having 50ml olive oil in one of my shakes for fat intake Plus Omega 3 Supp.

Rest will be boiled fish or boiled chicken and rice cake and oats.

How i am now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best with this .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> All the best with this .


Thanks mate


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Okey so iv been sick for the last week not been to the gym cause i have the flu. But this coming monday i start this journal right here.
> 
> Will be cutting while trying to add some quality mass in the process.
> 
> ...


This a **** take? Yeah? 400g Protein alone is like 1600 calories? Nevermind the rest...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweat said:


> This a **** take? Yeah? 400g Protein alone is like 1600 calories? Nevermind the rest...


Mate when i bulk i bulk at nearly 6000 cals so the cals from the protein is taken into account so 3000 cals their about yeah

Their you go mate fixed.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate when i bulk i bulk at nearly 600 cals so the cals from the protein is taken into account so 3000 cals their about yeah


Maybe I misreading it, you saying 1500 of your cal's will be from protein? This is not your total calories? Thought you was joking around, my bad.

Good luck with it mate, smash it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Plus what you must take into account is that it will be all boiled and the fish only has 73 cals per 100grams

- - - Updated - - -



Sweat said:


> Maybe I misreading it, you saying 1500 of your cal's will be from protein? This is not your total calories? Thought you was joking around, my bad.
> 
> Good luck with it mate, smash it!


Meant 6000 cals not 600 lol typo but thanks


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Plus what you must take into account is that it will be all boiled and the fish only has 73 cals per 100grams
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Meant 6000 cals not 600 lol typo but thanks


No probs mate, wasn't being a pen1s about it.

The pic above defo makes you look better than your avi mate, the avi a bit out of date?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweat said:


> No probs mate, wasn't being a pen1s about it.
> 
> The pic above defo makes you look better than your avi mate, the avi a bit out of date?


Yeah its abit out of date its from mid Deca cycle last cycle i was so full of water it was insane... Or blast as i blast and cruise


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

New avi


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

From your avy I thought you were some fat ginger bloke. Was clearly wrong :laugh:

I'll be checking in every now and then to see the progress.

And the birds :lol:

Seriously though mate, good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> From your avy I thought you were some fat ginger bloke. Was clearly wrong :laugh:
> 
> I'll be checking in every now and then to see the progress.
> 
> ...


Hehe thanks mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

what bf% you aiming for mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> what bf% you aiming for mate


Aiming for 10-12% bodyfat at first Then i will see how low i can go after that, cause i dont want to go to low and risk loosing muscle mass.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck mate you running a cycle aswell ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Good luck mate you running a cycle aswell ?


Just test and mast at the moment but was thinking of Tren as well, as i seem pretty clear headed on Tren specially with masteron in the mix.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Just test and mast at the moment but was thinking of Tren as well, as i seem pretty clear headed on Tren specially with masteron in the mix.


Good stuff mate .. Thinking of adding some mast and winny towards the end of my bulk cycle which is just test e ..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Good stuff mate .. Thinking of adding some mast and winny towards the end of my bulk cycle which is just test e ..


Mast prop and winny would give you a dryer more harder look at the end of your cycle so thats probably not such a bad idea


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Just test and mast at the moment but was thinking of Tren as well, as i seem pretty clear headed on Tren specially with masteron in the mix.


ADD IT! it cuts me up!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed, good luck mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed, good luck mate!


Thanks!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh well oops i did it again i took the syringe and jabbed me some Tren di dam di dam dam ( Britney spears voice music) Yeah how the hell could i resist that BulkRip400 just waiting and teasing me in my drawer ? Before you say anything would just like to say if i turn loopy again i will go back to test only... Oh and i jabbed 5ml so thats 1g test/500mg tren and 500mg mast.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OK im getting ready to start my cut tomorow so tonight iv bought my self the last burger and fries i will eat in 6 months. Tomorrow starts my new diet that i have written up and will be doing fast walking when i have days of from gym . This i am confident will help me shed fat as i will be doing the cardio fasted on off days. Like so 4 days gym 3 days cardio. Will be doing 2 hour sessions of fast walking everytime to start with to build up stamina.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OK so after a few weeks of feeding information to the woman making my cutting diet she is finally ready to give it to me on monday. Really exited as to how the diet looks like,

its a Pre Contest cutting diet! I had to tell her what my work was what i did at work how muc h manual labor i did what kinda manual labor i did. If i used transport if i walked everywhere.

How much i used to the buss, my workout routine for each week what i had to eat through a entire week logged.

My weight my hight my BMI my fat % both inside and outside by that meaning fat innside where the organs are and outside visible fat total percentage of at through out my entire body was 20% everything has been measured by her... Now its ALL ready and will probably have it monday.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just seen this. Subbed mate :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Just seen this. Subbed mate :thumb:


Thanks !  Cant wait until i see my personally customized diet tomorow !!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My main source of protein from Now on ignore the stove lol 216 grams of protein and 890 cals of course main cals source will be rice and oats 

Ignore the dirty stove guys.... 



BTW its all FISH...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> My main source of protein from Now on ignore the stove lol 216 grams of protein and 890 cals of course main cals source will be rice and oats
> 
> Ignore the dirty stove guys....
> 
> ...


216 grams of protein in all of that? Is that one meal?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> 216 grams of protein in all of that? Is that one meal?


No no no lol im gonna spread it into several meals during the day mate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> No no no lol im gonna spread it into several meals during the day mate


Excellent. I am slightly jealous actually. I do like fish but don't have it often enough. My missus don't really like fish so she doesn't cook it very often. I know i could do it myself but who wants to come home after being out all day and start cooking....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Excellent. I am slightly jealous actually. I do like fish but don't have it often enough. My missus don't really like fish so she doesn't cook it very often. I know i could do it myself but who wants to come home after being out all day and start cooking....


Im single with a full time job as a Maritime mechanic but im single so i HAVE to do it my self lol...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right all of my food ready for tomorow !  I dont count the protein shake cause i make that in the morning before work


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Right all of my food ready for tomorow !  I dont count the protein shake cause i make that in the morning before work
> 
> View attachment 95421


Were you running when you took the pic


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Your body fat looks more like 15% than 18%.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

175lbs said:


> Your body fat looks more like 15% than 18%.


Yeah the external fat but the internal inside my bowels and organs was counted too 

- - - Updated - - -



DutchTony said:


> Were you running when you took the pic


No lol i just moved the camera to fast as i thought the pic was already taken


----------



## 175lbs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah yes ok, I did wonder what you meant.

Good luck, I'll be watching!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> Were you running when you took the pic


hats off to ya i couldnt do this lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> hats off to ya i couldnt do this lol


Hehe thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right the diet is so damn intriquet and advanced and its all written in Norwegian so will take me a while to translate it all (Its alot) Going to do the shopping for it now and its damn near gonna cost me 200 or 300 pounds. I will try to have my diet translated and ready on sunday.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

It actually didnt cost me taht much as i thought lol i bought inn for atleast 2 or 3 weeks though came to 150£


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

First day of the diet omg i feelt like i had only half the energy i usually have, and its only day one of the diet! Will have it written down tomorrow possibly simplify it and just put what iv eaten this week. I can tell you that today i trained delts and biceps & traps kept it really simple!

FYI the rep range is for each set NOT total.

delts

Shoulder press dumbells 32kg all 10 reps 3 sets.

Behind the neck barbellpresses 50-60 kg 3-4 sets all 10 reps.

reverse grip barbell raises (skinny bar) 30kg 15-20.

reverse flies seated 4 sets 18,5 kg 10-15 reps.

Biceps.

Dumbell curls 20kg 8-10 reps 4 sets.

reverse grip preacher curl with straight bar 30kg 10reps

Reverse grip cablecurls 45 kg 15-20 reps 3 sets.

Neck 4 sets barbell shrugs 60-80kg high rep didnt count.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

taken tonight about 1 and 45 mins after i got home from the gym i hate my chest and shoulder but they are improving...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> taken tonight about 1 and 45 mins after i got home from the gym i hate my chest and shoulder but they are improving...
> 
> View attachment 95706


What happened to your eye mate? Fisticuffs?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> What happened to your eye mate? Fisticuffs?


Nah mate a accident at work some cuwnt turned around with the metal grinder :S


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Leaning out nicely on my new diet and arms feel fuller stronger tighter


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

off for my sunday leg workout gonna do some German volume. 10 x 10 100kg squats and some stiff legged deads for hammstrings Keeping it nice and simple today lads.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

You look well! Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> You look well! Keep it up :thumb:


Now their is motivation i tell ya a irish bonnie lass spurring me on! :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

did my 10 x 10 again today will update with leg pics


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Remember im on a cut so my legs dont look at full as they have done in the past also included a bodyshot taken about 5 min ago


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Your legs look a bit like mine without all the hair lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Your legs look a bit like mine without all the hair lol


Oh thank you for saying i got female legs lol really nice lol :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Infernal my son, you need to hit them legs harder if a woman says she has the same mass on her legs as your! :innocent:

Good luck with the cut mate, have you come off the aas and into pct now? haven't read the whole thread


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh thank you for saying i got female legs lol really nice lol :lol:


Yes but my legs are exceptional so take it as a complement :tongue:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Infernal my son, you need to hit them legs harder if a woman says she has the same mass on her legs as your! :innocent:
> 
> Good luck with the cut mate, have you come off the aas and into pct now? haven't read the whole thread


LOL oh thank you thank you  Well the AAS bit is abit complicated first i stopped started the PCT and everything then well then i said **** it and binned the deca and just shot 1g test. Then i added 500mg Mast and then i said what the hell and added 500mg Tren aswell :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes but my legs are exceptional so take it as a complement :tongue:


PFFFFtttt come over to my place and we will compare! LEGS i mean  :whistling:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Wouldn't want to put you to shame..... :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Wouldn't want to put you to shame..... :whistling:


All i need to do is shave then we are in a battle


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes but my legs are exceptional so take it as a complement :tongue:


Considering the moves your pulling off in your avi VF, i wouldn't doubt that for a bit :thumbup1:



infernal0988 said:


> LOL oh thank you thank you  Well the AAS bit is abit complicated first i stopped started the PCT and everything then well then i said **** it and binned the deca and just shot 1g test. Then i added 500mg Mast and then i said what the hell and added 500mg Tren aswell :whistling:


Maybe come off clean mate? go into pct and give the body a break for a while? Would help you recharge both physically and mentally.... 

im doing the same...last 4/5 weeks on aas [been on for 1 year on/off now] and then into pct and off for 4 months or so and go back on march 2013 time-ish....gives me a time to see how my body reacts without the aas in my system and my own test production to come back. Also will be taking a break from the training, just do 'casual' training...as im doing 6 days a week right now and have been doing it so the last 6 months ish..will be good to give the body/joints/mind a break :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> All i need to do is shave then we are in a battle


Get it done... Sh1t just got serious.... :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Considering the moves your pulling off in your avi VF, i wouldn't doubt that for a bit :thumbup1:
> 
> Maybe come off clean mate? go into pct and give the body a break for a while? Would help you recharge both physically and mentally....
> 
> im doing the same...last 4/5 weeks on aas [been on for 1 year on/off now] and then into pct and off for 4 months or so and go back on march 2013 time-ish....gives me a time to see how my body reacts without the aas in my system and my own test production to come back. Also will be taking a break from the training, just do 'casual' training...as im doing 6 days a week right now and have been doing it so the last 6 months ish..will be good to give the body/joints/mind a break :thumb:


Nah im fine my head is clear as a bell i dropped the deca and within days i started to feel clearer and better, found out i will never again use deca ever again.In the future i will only use dry compounds like Tre, mast, Winny, Tbol, EQ etc...

Oh and im stil entering the competition wich will take place in April mate 

- - - Updated - - -



VanillaFace said:


> Get it done... Sh1t just got serious.... :lol:


Right by next weekend i will shave my legs and we are ON! lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck then mate, i guess you dont have time to 'go-ff' if you comp prepping...what weight you competing at?

If you shave those pins then i think you should post pics [nohomo] and VanillaFace the same, lets see who's got the better legs :lol:

M


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good luck then mate, i guess you dont have time to 'go-ff' if you comp prepping...what weight you competing at?
> 
> If you shave those pins then i think you should post pics [nohomo] and VanillaFace the same, lets see who's got the better legs :lol:
> 
> M


Omg inbarrising lol but hey shes hot so why not  But anyway im doing the minus 80kg class.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

How about you shave your legs, and I'll grow the hair on mine out and I bet no one would tell the difference haha lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> How about you shave your legs, and I'll grow the hair on mine out and I bet no one would tell the difference haha lol


Omg now your just cruel lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Omg now your just cruel lol


I know I'm a right evil b1tch! But seriously, I want to see silky smooth pins by next week, or the challenge is off and you will have girls legs forever!! mUAHahahaha

:innocent:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> I know I'm a right evil b1tch! But seriously, I want to see silky smooth pins by next week, or the challenge is off and you will have girls legs forever!! mUAHahahaha
> 
> :innocent:


Damn will do it cause its you then i love evil b!tches hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cut is going well week 3 i think it is now? Iv managed to put on some muscle in the process so far


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 96398
> View attachment 96399
> View attachment 96400
> 
> ...


nice mate size of your shoulders!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> nice mate size of your shoulders!


mmmmmm i dont think their big enough hehe


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

right.... what about these legs then? have u shaved them yet?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> right.... what about these legs then? have u shaved them yet?


dammit forgot


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

p.s delts look good


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> p.s delts look good


Thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just posting a back development pic i think im slowly getting more details in my back muscles.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did back and legs today:

Dead lift : 60kg 12 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 140kg 8 reps, 150 kg 7 reps.

Squats : 100kg 8 reps, 110 kg 8 reps, 120 kg 8 reps.

Stiff legged deads: 60kg 10 reps , 80kg 10 reps, 100kg 8 reps.

hammstrength one armed row 40kg (one arm) 10 reps, 60kg 8 reps , 60kg 8 reps.

Widegrip pulldowns 65kg 12 reps, 70 kg 10 reps , 70 kg 10 reps.

All inn all a very intense and effective training session.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

here is the leg pic VanillaFace didnt shave it all though cause i like my man hair lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done man looks like every thing is good great


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Well done man looks like every thing is good great


Thanks  Im cutting until April staying lean then really cut up for the contest trying to add more quality mass in the process


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RIGHT! Iv felt like i have not really posted up any really good update pics so i took some today


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

In for the ride ya big Viking poofter:tongue:

Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> In for the ride ya big Viking poofter:tongue:
> 
> Subbed


 :lol: Brilliant Thanks mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some great lifts too sldl for 100 kg must be a killer would feel like my hams were gonna snap as I feel it a lot in the back of my legs but I ain't very flexible th


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Some great lifts too sldl for 100 kg must be a killer would feel like my hams were gonna snap as I feel it a lot in the back of my legs but I ain't very flexible th


Was pretty tired when i did them too but i kept my rep range good and my sets short 3-4 and just kept going i might do this again this week , as i felt i got a great workout.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right i have not slept more then max 2 hours tonight This Tren is kicking my ars ! Tried to sleep but zero luck a night from hell  Anyway who am i to complain? Im loving this blast !


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

well done mate, looked like you was off to abit of a rocky start with the aas at first but its all a good learning curve


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> well done mate, looked like you was off to abit of a rocky start with the aas at first but its all a good learning curve


Yeah would start GH if i could afford it too 4iu EOD.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah would start GH if i could afford it too 4iu EOD.


if you cant afford hgh why dont you look into peptides instead, much cheaper


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> if you cant afford hgh why dont you look into peptides instead, much cheaper


Idk a good site for peps that ship international :/ But would be nice to start


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk a good site for peps that ship international :/ But would be nice to start


theres loads mate from the usa clinical grade ones to the chinese stuff that sold in th uk, all should ship international


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Where are you based mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Where are you based mate?


Norway right now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah lol. You from uk originally?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ah lol. You from uk originally?


Yeah born in Aberdeen raised in Norway dual national infact


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

your picture stunt worked well lol drew my attention to your thread - pictures looking gud - maybe work on legs a bit more - dont be lazy leg boy lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> your picture stunt worked well lol drew my attention to your thread - pictures looking gud - maybe work on legs a bit more - dont be lazy leg boy lol


I do leg Twice a week i have a leg pic about one page behind or so if you want to see em


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk a good site for peps that ship international :/ But would be nice to start


Toms and southern research co. are the best peps on the market

You'll have to sign up to dats board to get access to toms peps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in buddy! looking massive actually...cut looks to be going very well!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> in buddy! looking massive actually...cut looks to be going very well!


mmm you know trying my best as always  Gonna get bodyfat measurement today as well i think atleast during the week


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OK GUYS this is a wee bit nuts ! Iv gone from 90,6 kg to 85,9 in 3 weeks! Im getting my bodyfat % measured on Friday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its all muscle loss  good going son


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> its all muscle loss  good going son


Wonder what my bodyfat will be like though ? will be nice to see on friday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Wonder what my bodyfat will be like though ? will be nice to see on friday


if u cant see ur abs....its not low enough


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> if u cant see ur abs....its not low enough


When im done i can play chess on them lol...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

on the DNP yet son? ha :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> on the DNP yet son? ha :thumb:


Hehe trust me i dont need it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright fatty boom boom, is ther actually any training going on in here?

We want updates


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Monday upper chest and triceps.

Incline barbell. 60kg 15 reps, 80kg 10 reps , 100kg x2 8 reps each set.

Incline Dumbell. 40kg 10 reps x2 , 42kg 8 reps.

Cabel flys. 35kg x4 12-15 reps.

Triceps. barbell smallpress 40kgx15, 50kgx12 60kgx10.

Straight bar skullcrushers 36kg x 3 sets 12-15 reps.

straight bar Cablepush downs straight down . Whole stack didnt count weight 12 reps 4 sets.

Tuesday off.

Today Shoulders and biceps.

Shoulders

Dumbell shoulder press 30kg 10 reps, 32,5kg 10 reps, 35kg 10 reps.

Barbell behind the neck shoulderpress 60 kg x3 sets 10 reps each set.

Straight bar front raise 36 kg x 3 sets 15 reps each set.

reverse flies 15 kg didnt count reps (high rep) 3 sets.

Biceps.

Dumbell hammer curls 20kg x3 sets 12 reps each set.

Preacher curls 37kg x 3 sets 10 reps each set.

reverse grip preacher curls same weight same sets as above preachers.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Alright fatty boom boom, is ther actually any training going on in here?
> 
> We want updates


Their you go above mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some good weights on the incline barbell, I always struggle with this, maybe because I do it straight after heavy flat bb press


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Some good weights on the incline barbell, I always struggle with this, maybe because I do it straight after heavy flat bb press


I try to isolate upper and lower chest so i do only upper chest one week and only lower chest the next week, so i can get maximum out of my workouts by isolating alot.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Will be doing back and legs again tomorrow as i have to travel Friday to see my granma.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cracking couple seshs there mucker. Hope grandma ain't gonna get in the way of this bf measurement! Lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cracking couple seshs there mucker. Hope grandma ain't gonna get in the way of this bf measurement! Lol


Nah shes happy im leaning out but not so happy about me bulking up again after april lol


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Loooking good now mate hard works paying off some goood lifts aswell ..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah shes happy im leaning out but not so happy about me bulking up again after april lol


i meant i hope you'll have time to get it measured tomoro (as u said u were getting bf done) lol

but thats good she's happy....atm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 97027
> View attachment 97028
> View attachment 97029
> View attachment 97030


sh!t just noticed these lol, abs are comin threw mate & chest is starting to seperate, WELL DONE


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 97027
> View attachment 97028
> View attachment 97029
> View attachment 97030


i want what your on!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i meant i hope you'll have time to get it measured tomoro (as u said u were getting bf done) lol
> 
> but thats good she's happy....atm


Hehe  Yeah actually moved the measurement to today, so will be very exited too see how far iv gone down


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> i want what your on!


Oh im on this gear called Fusion Pharma maybe youv heard of it? :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Loooking good now mate hard works paying off some goood lifts aswell ..


Actually gotten stronger while on a diet its strange lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh im on this gear called Fusion Pharma maybe youv heard of it? :laugh:


lol maybe yeah 

your doing well mate, look forward to see your bf%


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Subbed mate, you seem to be making good progress in the few weeks so far.

What's the diet look like? Can u post up a few days worth? Any cheat days involved?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Subbed mate, you seem to be making good progress in the few weeks so far.
> 
> What's the diet look like? Can u post up a few days worth? Any cheat days involved?


I can post what i eat to day :

meal1. Protein porridge 30grams 100% whey, 60 grams oats, 100 grams of frozen berries.

meal 2. 30gram fullgrain brown rice , 150 grams of lean chicken mince, 50 grams broccoli.

Meal3 . 50 gram salad mix, 3 eggs, 100 gram red beans , 50 grams paprika, half a box chicken spam.

30 grams whey & 60 grams oats after workout.

meal4. same as meal 2.

meal5 same as meal 3.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheat days i eat less cals and more fruit instead of candy or fastfood or salty foods etc...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right my bodyfat got measured today both external and internal the % of at that is in my entire body is 18% Meaning im around 16 externally, iv lost 2kg body fat and 7 liters of water withing a period of 3 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive got 4 large tins of cream rice,4 large tubs of greek yog..box of 6 mince pie,to go with

my normal grub on Saturday..cant wait to nom the fvck out of that lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Ive got 4 large tins of cream rice,4 large tubs of greek yog..box of 6 mince pie,to go with
> 
> my normal grub on Saturday..cant wait to nom the fvck out of that lol.


Damn you lol hehe 

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> Ive got 4 large tins of cream rice,4 large tubs of greek yog..box of 6 mince pie,to go with
> 
> my normal grub on Saturday..cant wait to nom the fvck out of that lol.


Damn you lol hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Right my bodyfat got measured today both external and internal the % of at that is in my entire body is 18% Meaning im around 16 externally, iv lost 2kg body fat and 7 liters of water withing a period of 3 weeks and 5 days.


Great work mate, prob about the halfway mark now? Keep it up.

And a cheat day for u is less cals and loadsa fruit?? Lol your doing it wrong


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Great work mate, prob about the halfway mark now? Keep it up.
> 
> And a cheat day for u is less cals and loadsa fruit?? Lol your doing it wrong


Hehe yeah just upping protein and eating fruit instead if candy or fastfood etc, Guess you could say i have no cheatdays? Oh and im planning on being about5-6% In the comp in april  So got a long way to go yet


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kin hell mate your progress is fantastic, I know see how much of a fat cvnt I am!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Kin hell mate your progress is fantastic, I know see how much of a fat cvnt I am!


Lol really its not that great IMO, but its as much as i could possibly go down with no cardio or loss of muscle


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gonna have myself a mad leg session today! Will update after finished session tonight.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Gonna have myself a mad leg session today! Will update after finished session tonight.


sweet! love leg days! struggle to leave the gym via the stairs as i nearly fall down them


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did 5 sets of squats 60kg 10 reps, 90kg 8 reps, 120 kg 8 reps, 130kg 5 reps.

legpresses 120kg 10 reps, 150 10 reps, 180 10 reps, 200 8 reps.

Stiff legged deads 60kg 10 reps, 80kg 10 reps, 100kg 10 reps x2


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right looks like legs are coming along aswell as i can maybe see some cuts slowly showing? What you think guys & gals?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh you know what day it is today??? Its lower chest and triceps day!!! AAAaaaahhhh cant wait!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh you know what day it is today??? Its lower chest and triceps day!!! AAAaaaahhhh cant wait!


i was going to say jab day lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> i was going to say jab day lol


That was yesterday


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You know you look good when a former 3 times national champion comes up to you and says that you look really good twice  I was smiling the whole time after my workout today


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Was told to gain some water weight since fatdrop was so fast, so i did to retain more muscle tissue and Shed fat slower before kicking it into high gear after Xmas.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You are looking good sweetie!

subbed! Be back with more perving over your pics when i have sorted the kids their dinner x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> You are looking good sweetie!
> 
> subbed! Be back with more perving over your pics when i have sorted the kids their dinner x


Thats a deal  I like perving


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

looks like its Back and biceps tomorrow ladies and gents!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

updates


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pervy drive by  :drool:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ser said:


> Pervy drive by  :drool:


your bottom! :drool:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

what this little one??

Thats just the old one i always had...will be upgrading soon:laugh:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ser said:


> what this little one??
> 
> Thats just the old one i always had...will be upgrading soon:laugh:


Ooooffft! :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ser said:


> what this little one??
> 
> Thats just the old one i always had...will be upgrading soon:laugh:


more clunge please


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

That's in AL...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ser said:


> That's in AL...


is it?!?!? *fuks off to check*


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ser said:


> That's in AL...


added to [email protected] bank!!    infernal get over there.....ah..wait.. only silver  :tongue:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> added to [email protected] bank!!    infernal get over there.....ah..wait.. only silver  :tongue:


inbox me link!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> added to [email protected] bank!!    infernal get over there.....ah..wait.. only silver  :tongue:


wtf you talkingabout iv been gold long before you lol :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Update pic for you guys and gals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> wtf you talkingabout iv been gold long before you lol :laugh:


Have ya?!?! PMSL ahwell


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bloody hell mate, coming along very well indeed. Well done :thumb:

PS....Trim that bush FFS, women don't like that sh1t :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 98414
> 
> 
> Update pic for you guys and gals


WEET WHEEEEEEEE!!!!! :drool: saved in my [email protected]!! :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Bloody hell mate, coming along very well indeed. Well done :thumb:
> 
> PS....Trim that bush FFS, women don't like that sh1t :lol:


No one likes bush he was the worst president ever :whistling: Mines needly trimmed though :laugh: But thanks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> WEET WHEEEEEEEE!!!!! :drool: saved in my [email protected]!! :bounce:


Hehe making me blush :wub:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Not commented on here before but you're looking really good, great progress. Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Have not done back pics in a while feels like iv lost mass in my back but gained infront lolz:laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cub said:


> Not commented on here before but you're looking really good, great progress. Well done :thumbup1:


Thanks mate


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 98415
> View attachment 98416
> 
> 
> Have not done back pics in a while feels like iv lost mass in my back but gained infront lolz:laugh:


you are like weeman, you seem to be holding more water in the rear:laugh:

furthermore... :drool:

I like this pic posting stuff!!!!! My [email protected] is ever growing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> you are like weeman, you seem to be holding more water in the rear:laugh:
> 
> furthermore... :drool:
> 
> I like this pic posting stuff!!!!! My [email protected] is ever growing


Yeah i might buy some adex to counter the water im holding although im pretty sure if a tweak my diet up abit, and lessen the salt even more ? And i have a weakness i must admit i love sugar in my tea :innocent:

Btw the **** bank hold that off until i get over their im sure i can help you with taht problem


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Its a new lappy as my [email protected] was so immense on the old one it fried itself through hawtness!! :bounce:

So, i got a clean slate to build from the ground up....and it is at last beginning to build....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> Its a new lappy as my [email protected] was so immense on the old one it fried itself through hawtness!! :bounce:
> 
> So, i got a clean slate to build from the ground up....and it is at last beginning to build....


Just gotta love ya SER


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> wtf you talkingabout iv *been gold long before you* lol :laugh:


a month? pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

seriously tho bud ur coming on with leaps and bounds....fantastic progress. they lats are sumin else


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> seriously tho bud ur coming on with leaps and bounds....fantastic progress. they lats are sumin else


Thank you !  Well now that i have a more varied diet and more control over my intake its seemed to push my body further  Im 85kg right on the button now and tbh it feels great


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thank you !  Well now that i have a more varied diet and more control over my intake its seemed to push my body further  Im 85kg right on the button now and tbh it feels great


just think how well youll feel/look in a couple month at this rate mate, still on the road to the stage?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> just think how well youll feel/look in a couple month at this rate mate, still on the road to the stage?


Yep still going on the stage  My mind is set and just thinking of it makes me smile it feels like im finally doing something productive you know?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

liked, linked and subbed.

Good things going on in here.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ser said:


> That's in AL...


no one has sent me a LINK :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> no one has sent me a LINK :cursing:


go in the AL (adult lounge) and look for urself lol....her an weeman are pretty much in every thread


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dammit been sick this week diet has been poor no hunger and a fever , hope im okey for next week !


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> dammit been sick this week diet has been poor no hunger and a fever , hope im okey for next week !


Sorry to hear that mate. I'm sure you'll bounce back :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I switched sugar for sweetex, I battled hard to hold onto the sugar, but once I tried sweetex I have not looked back, two sweetex in a brew and I reckon you'll easily stop having those empty carbs.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I switched sugar for sweetex, I battled hard to hold onto the sugar, but once I tried sweetex I have not looked back, two sweetex in a brew and I reckon you'll easily stop having those empty carbs.


??? What are you talking about?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> dammit been sick this week diet has been poor no hunger and a fever , hope im okey for next week !


Hope you feel better soon babe!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah i might buy some adex to counter the water im holding although im pretty sure if a tweak my diet up abit, and lessen the salt even more ? And i have a weakness i must admit i love sugar in my tea :innocent:
> 
> Btw the **** bank hold that off until i get over their im sure i can help you with taht problem


That.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> Hope you feel better soon babe!


Thank you honey bunny  Will do my best!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> That.


Oh THAT hehe yeah iv bought some sweetener already now that and some lemon juice in my tea makes it taste great


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My legs without pump cuts are starting to show abit i think smaller legs cause iv lost alot of fat and water.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good mate, legs especially........May I make a suggestion???........ Bit of MT2 and a sunbed would't go a miss you pasty cnut! :lol:

Only kidding mate, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looking good mate, legs especially........May I make a suggestion???........ Bit of MT2 and a sunbed would't go a miss you pasty cnut! :lol:
> 
> Only kidding mate, keep up the good work :thumb:


Oh i agree mate !  Starting to tan next week might also buy some M2 thats a good idea


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh i agree mate !  Starting to tan next week might also buy some M2 thats a good idea


I love the stuff mate, you know how to run it yeah? If not just ask :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I love the stuff mate, you know how to run it yeah? If not just ask :thumbup1:


No idea but sure you can enlighten me on the subject so i dont end up a spotty brown dalmation lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> No idea but sure you can enlighten me on the subject so i dont end up a spotty brown dalmation lol


You want to do a loading phase, 0.5-1mg ED for 7-10 days then maintenance dose of 0.5-1mg once or twice weekly

You'll want a couple sunbed sessions a week too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> You want to do a loading phase, 0.5-1mg ED for 7-10 days then maintenance dose of 0.5-1mg once or twice weekly
> 
> You'll want a couple sunbed sessions a week too


sounds easy that and do sunbed sessions for 15-20min EW 3 times EW ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> sounds easy that and do sunbed sessions for 15-20min EW 3 times EW ?


I do 2-3 6 min sessions EW on the beds, I'm dark as hell by the end of the loading phase!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I do 2-3 6 min sessions EW on the beds, I'm dark as hell by the end of the loading phase!


Nice ! Will do that then


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it a tanning pill you take or jabs? (sorry for my ignorance).


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My try at a classical pose


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> My try at a classical pose
> 
> View attachment 98899


Im liking it. But bring your lower arm abit higher


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Im liking it. But bring your lower arm abit higher


Will try im practicing ED trying to get the classical ones right


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> here is the leg pic VanillaFace didnt shave it all though cause i like my man hair lol
> 
> View attachment 96550


Youre not getting near me with those!! Shave or no go


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Youre not getting near me with those!! Shave or no go


Hehe okey will shave


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe okey will shave


Good boy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Good boy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You need to twist your right shoulder back a bit in ^^ pics babe, but you are getting there!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> You need to twist your right shoulder back a bit in ^^ pics babe, but you are getting there!!


Im practicing alot i want to nail those classical statue poses and have a posing routine unlike anyone in april, i want people to say that its was beautiful and emotional to watch


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I have asked Bri to get me a copy of a thing he gives to the lads he helps prep...if we can find it i will send it over to you, its on a hard drive somewhere


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> I have asked Bri to get me a copy of a thing he gives to the lads he helps prep...if we can find it i will send it over to you, its on a hard drive somewhere


Oh thank you so much i am so happy i have you 2  Can you ask Bri to pop in and maybe give me a few pointers ? Some review of the journal and general comments?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I will do...he is catching flies atm, waking up and stuffing skittles in his gob, then straight back to snoring:laugh:

@weeman your presence is required...and gonny stop with the snoring!!!! At this rate i might smother you with my fanny:lol:

(if weeman doesn't appear tomorrow....don't tell the polis that i killed him:scared: )


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> I will do...he is catching flies atm, waking up and stuffing skittles in his gob, then straight back to snoring:laugh:
> 
> @weeman your presence is required...and gonny stop with the snoring!!!! At this rate i might smother you with my fanny:lol:
> 
> (if weeman doesn't appear tomorrow....don't tell the polis that i killed him:scared: )


No problem i will tell them that the killer was most definantly a pussy :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> :thumbup1:


And a VERY nice one at that  :drool:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So i loaded up my sringe today and found that last time when i tooh 5ml out i had taken to much out, so what i did was load up some more test from my T500 and some deca so it came to 6,5 ml abit more then i intended so i guess im on 1250 mg test , 300mg deca and 500mg Tren this week? Oh well will have a good week then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lookin good mucker, how was ur w.e?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Your back is fair taking shape pal, noticable your rhomboids from what I can see in the pics.... Get them wings flaring!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Your back is fair taking shape pal, noticable your rhomboids from what I can see in the pics.... Get them wings flaring!


enough of this bb'ing p!sh.....wheres all ur pics in the AL?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> enough of this bb'ing p!sh.....wheres all ur pics in the AL?


Fcuk off you!!!

Don't make me go on a rantage again!!! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Fcuk off you!!!
> 
> Don't make me go on a rantage again!!! :lol:


Yov gotta see Jnic This is a proper lady the kind you take out to a meal and a couple of movies , then she might invite you inside her place if she sees fit


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lookin good mucker, how was ur w.e?


Weekend was relaxing i ate alot of crap food cause i was told to lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Fcuk off you!!!
> 
> Don't make me go on a rantage again!!! :lol:





infernal0988 said:


> Yov gotta see Jnic This is a proper lady the kind you take out to a meal and a couple of movies , then she might invite you inside her place if she sees fit


proper lady lol...she's scottish ffs, it'll be a white pudding supper while standing out front of the local 'ethnic' shop....then when we'r finished we'll be round the back o it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Weekend was relaxing i ate alot of crap food cause i was told to lol


sounds good lol, u losing too quickly yeh?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> proper lady lol...she's scottish ffs, it'll be a white pudding supper while standing out front of the local 'ethnic' shop....then when we'r finished we'll be round the back o it.


Pahahahahahaaaaaa!!!! :lol: :lol:

Boattle ah Mad Dawg twitty twitty 'n it's a free for all!!! Ya dance'aaaaarrr!!!! Pure magic!!!

NAAAAAAAATTT!!!

Ya nob!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Pahahahahahaaaaaa!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Boattle ah Mad Dawg twitty twitty 'n it's a free for all!!! Ya dance'aaaaarrr!!!! Pure magic!!!
> 
> ...


twitter some p!sh. u know its how it would go down :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

an 20/20 gives me the boak lol, ill stick to my buckie n sidekicks


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> an 20/20 gives me the boak lol, ill stick to my buckie n sidekicks


It gies me the dry boak tae!! As does Bucky, Ice Dragon (do they even still make that??) White Lightening (again, still in production??) etc etc

I can only drink Vodka!! So if you're at the bar, mine's a double voddy and lemonade!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> It gies me the dry boak tae!! As does Bucky, Ice Dragon (do they even still make that??) White Lightening (again, still in production??) etc etc
> 
> I can only drink Vodka!! So if you're at the bar, mine's a double voddy and lemonade!!


cant promise that's all it will contain


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds good lol, u losing too quickly yeh?


Yep apparently they have never seen anyone drop fat this fast without cardio lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep apparently they have never seen anyone drop fat this fast without cardio lol.


u must be [email protected] like fuk then :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u must be [email protected] like fuk then :lol:


YOU HAVE NO IDEA  Hehehe but seriously though was told it was okey so early to eat abit of crap and carb up on the weekends  So it feels kinda good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> YOU HAVE NO IDEA  Hehehe but seriously though was told it was okey so early to eat *abit of crap and carb up on the weekends*  So it feels kinda good


this is what i do mate...have a high carb day on sunday with some dirty thrown in, obv monday is my fav workout day on a cut :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> this is what i do mate...have a high carb day on sunday with some dirty thrown in, obv monday is my fav workout day on a cut :lol:


I dont start my workouts until tomorrow was at the doctors and di loads of stuff today shopping food etc...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I dont start my workouts until tomorrow was at the doctors and di loads of stuff today shopping food etc...


still on they horrible lookin fish squares and rice?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> still on they horrible lookin fish squares and rice?


Lol no my diet is put together by a friend who is a nutritionist for models and fitness and bodybuilding athletes SHE owns the gym i go to 

My diet is far more advanced then previous one to say the least lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Lol no my diet is put together by a friend who is a nutritionist for models and fitness and bodybuilding athletes SHE owns the gym i go to
> 
> My diet is far more advanced then previous one to say the least lol


you'll need to post it up then ffs or ill be a blob forever :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll need to post it up then ffs or ill be a blob forever :lol:


LOL nah your on DNP lol you should be on your skinny way already lol:laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Taken this morning semi relaxed pose.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Make me feel rather fat lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

get that avi changed ya cvnt pmsl.

hows ya today brother?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Make me feel rather fat lol.


Hehe remember im cutting  Actually im a wee bit fatter now cause i was told to carb up during weekends and so i have


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

What the forums need is a thread about preparing for a photograph and basics about lighting, for poor folks with cheap digital cameras and camera phones.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get that avi changed ya cvnt pmsl.
> 
> hows ya today brother?


Pretty good tbh i had this cracking asian woman add me to FB yesterday and apparently she found me on a free FB single site. We talked for hours last night  Horrible thing is though she lost her boyfriend at the massacre on Utøya that happened here in Norway. And she has not had anyone since then but apparently wants to speak to me? She called my body a piece of art lol can you believe that? Hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> What the forums need is a thread about preparing for a photograph and basics about lighting, for poor folks with cheap digital cameras and camera phones.


Lol like me i only use my phone


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> What the forums need is a thread about preparing for a photograph and basics about lighting, for poor folks with cheap digital cameras and camera phones.


Or for people with crap bodies like mine!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Definitely heading in the right direction mate, keep up the hard work. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Pretty good tbh i had this cracking asian woman add me to FB yesterday and apparently she found me on a free FB single site. We talked for hours last night  Horrible thing is though she lost her boyfriend at the massacre on Utøya that happened here in Norway. And she has not had anyone since then but apparently wants to speak to me? She called my body a piece of art lol can you believe that? Hehe


i believe ur better get a pic of her junk before u meet her (actually neva mind ya poofy cvnt lol). ether that or she's got 20 kids for u too look after


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Definitely heading in the right direction mate, keep up the hard work. :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i believe ur better get a pic of her junk before u meet her (actually neva mind ya poofy cvnt lol). ether that or she's got 20 kids for u too look after


Hehe  naaaahhh dont believe shes any of that lol , but she does like football though huge fan of Chelsea apparently


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe  naaaahhh dont believe shes any of that lol , but she does like football though huge fan of Chelsea apparently


often things that seem too good to be true........are lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe  naaaahhh dont believe shes any of that lol , but she does like football though huge fan of Chelsea apparently


Whatever.....we expect pics in the Adult Lounge later today!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 99169
> 
> 
> Taken this morning semi relaxed pose.


Semi relaxed?Are you just chilling like that watching Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> often things that seem too good to be true........are lol


Your to damn right their i dont trust those japs eyes much since my ex wife left


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Whatever.....we expect pics in the Adult Lounge later today!


Wa only just talking to her on FB hehe  I dont think she would like me posting pics of her on the net she`s really cute and nice and really want to get to know her alot better


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Whatever.....we expect pics in the Adult Lounge later today!


pmsl...why have i not asked for pics yet?!....whats up with me today!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Wa only just talking to her on FB hehe  I dont think she would like me posting pics of her on the net she`s really cute and nice and really want to get to know her alot better


MA then....she'll never know


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Semi relaxed?Are you just chilling like that watching Jeremy Kyle?


means i wasnt tensing my muscles as much


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...why have i not asked for pics yet?!....whats up with me today!!


don't feel bad mate, just beat you to it this time. We could all see where it was heading.....like 99% of threads on here....always to the gutter eventually LOL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> MA then....she'll never know


MMMmmmm maybe if i get to know her alot better i might post a pic of me and her together to please the skeptics you know , but for now we are just talking but she seems very interested and thats a good thing for me


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> means i wasnt tensing my muscles as much


I know mate I was making a joke.....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I know mate I was making a joke.....


Oh sorry still morning my brain aint at full capacity yet


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did back and legs today.

Deadlift 70kg 12 reps , 110kg 10 reps, 130kg 8 reps , 150kg 8 reps.

Squats 70kg 12 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 120kg 8 reps x 2 sets.

Straight legged deads 60kg 10reps, 80kg 10 reps , 100kg 8reps.

widegrip pulldowns : 70kg 10 reps x 3 sets.

one armed hammer strength rows 40kg 10 reps , 60kg 8 reps x 2sets.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fly on the wings of love fly baby flyyyyeeeee (Song) dam di dam.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking beefy!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Fly on the wings of love fly baby flyyyyeeeee (Song) dam di dam.
> 
> View attachment 99477


Looking good....wish my back looked like that, but im naturally really narrow on my upperbody....thanks mum


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking beefy!


Actually cutting down to 80kg im 85kg right now so starting cardio after new year, also im in week 8 of my Test, Tren , Mast blast so its basically just started working as it should


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Looking good....wish my back looked like that, but im naturally really narrow on my upperbody....thanks mum


Me to but iv done alot of various wide and narrow row movements, and i iv never really done any pullups etc...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

backs looking huge bud


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> backs looking huge bud


tbh i think its my best bodypart that and my delts to bad they just dominate the rest of my body :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Really working on bringing out my hamms and making em bigger progress so far


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MMMMmmmmmm mjjeeeessss ready to go


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 99956
> 
> 
> MMMMmmmmmm mjjeeeessss ready to go


You dirty roiding cvnt!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> You dirty roiding cvnt!!


And loving it i tell you loving it!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> And loving it i tell you loving it!


Haha, I can tell!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Haha, I can tell!!


Its my first time really dieting down but ohboy this has been my best blast/cycle use of gear EVER. Have not had changes like this since my very first injectable cycle


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Its my first time really dieting down but ohboy this has been my best blast/cycle use of gear EVER. Have not had changes like this since my very first injectable cycle


Awesome dude!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Awesome dude!


Yeah sincerely its the best gear iv ever tried dont get me wrong i love Pro.chem and WildCat , Burr etc... But this stuff idk i feel its that bit better although gear is gear


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah sincerely its the best gear iv ever tried dont get me wrong i love Pro.chem and WildCat , Burr etc... But this stuff idk i feel its that bit better although gear is gear


Hope I feel the same way! 

Might have missed it, when are you starting your big 3g Test blast?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Its my first time really dieting down but ohboy this has been my best blast/cycle use of gear EVER. Have not had changes like this since my very first injectable cycle


i feels ya bro :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Hope I feel the same way!
> 
> Might have missed it, when are you starting your big 3g Test blast?


In 8 weeks mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> i feels ya bro :bounce: :bounce:


It is really hard but now its easier since iv been told to gain some fat about 1% or so back as a measure to prevent dropping to fast.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So as iv been told to gain some fat back here is how i am now. Abit of a triceps pose to show my arm development so far as well


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> So as iv been told to gain some fat back here is how i am now. Abit of a triceps pose to show my arm development so far as well
> 
> View attachment 100058
> View attachment 100060
> View attachment 100061


is the tache a side effect of the gear? :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy a fu*king bulb you tight git !

Looking awesome tho must say.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> is the tache a side effect of the gear? :laugh:


Mate its crazy my hair growth is mental on this gear lol, its like i shave and 2 days after or less its like this lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Buy a fu*king bulb you tight git !
> 
> Looking awesome tho must say.


Hehe will buy a new phone the one i have now is ****ed or just a cheap digital camera would work too  The phone gets the auto lighting all wrong :/ LOL but thanks for the compliment iv been getting them the last few weeks and it feels really good when people appreciate your efforts


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good thickness in the lat spread,espesh lower lats,makes all the difference.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking great mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> good thickness in the lat spread,espesh lower lats,makes all the difference.


Thanks!  Iv really been working my lower lats to get them to appear more wide and thick.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Looking great mate!


 God i get so happy when i get such good feedback really lifts my spirit up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking brilliant mate, just goes to show how important diet is


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> So as iv been told to gain some fat back here is how i am now. Abit of a triceps pose to show my arm development so far as well
> 
> View attachment 100058
> View attachment 100060
> View attachment 100061


Looking good,but i aint gonna ask what you have in your hand under your ass!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed too,ya ol tart...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking brilliant mate, just goes to show how important diet is


Yeah diet is key how important it is? Its Alpha omega


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here you go @Milky picture with better lighting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Here you go @Milky picture with better lighting
> 
> View attachment 100157


its no really mate lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

getting on straight test in 7 weeks should be alot better for my noodle.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> getting on straight test in 7 weeks should be alot better for my noodle.


So what dose are you gonna run then, im up to 1500mg already but might take it to 2k to see how

i personally react.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Here you go @Milky picture with better lighting
> 
> View attachment 100157


Lean around delts,showing right through,good work mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> So what dose are you gonna run then, im up to 1500mg already but might take it to 2k to see how
> 
> i personally react.


I was thinking 3G at the beginning but think i will start at 2G to see how i fare with it, effectively i will be then running the same dosage of gear but only running test.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lean around delts,showing right through,good work mate


Thanks im going for zane or Bob Paris like look , when i finally shed all the fat for april hopefully i will get to have a look like that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks im going for zane or Bob Paris like look , when i finally shed all the fat for april hopefully i will get to have a look like that


Bloody hell,in my head i likened you to Bob/Frank build,i even saw it in your poses,i recon you will carry it off very well....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Bloody hell,in my head i likened you to Bob/Frank build,i even saw it in your poses,i recon you will carry it off very well....


You think so? Cause im trying to copy their poses you know the classical ones?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> You think so? Cause im trying to copy their poses you know the classical ones?


As i say i did notice,thanks bro too...

I might do them,but i recon i would look like a Gorrila doing ballet...lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> As i say i did notice,thanks bro too...
> 
> I might do them,but i recon i would look like a Gorrila doing ballet...lol


Nah think you would pull em off very nicely indeed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah think you would pull em off very nicely indeed


I can defo pull em off!am at least 2 a day at mo

but those moves,some are bloody awkward ,for a man who is as elastic as chalk pmsl


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I can defo pull em off!am at least 2 a day at mo
> 
> but those moves,some are bloody awkward ,for a man who is as elastic as chalk pmsl


Chalk eh?  But yeah guess your right since the movements have to flow when on stage. Iv gotta do them flawlessly


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Chalk eh?  But yeah guess your right since the movements have to flow when on stage. Iv gotta do them flawlessly


I missed when you plan to do this mate?

Had a weigh in today,though i look leaner i am 4 lbs up on last week:lol:So would look even worse now pmsl...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I missed when you plan to do this mate?
> 
> Had a weigh in today,though i look leaner i am 4 lbs up on last week:lol:So would look even worse now pmsl...


Its in April a open contest entering the below 80kg so that means i have to be 78-80kg for the comp, If you look leaner maybe youv dropped some fat added muscle?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> You think so? Cause im trying to copy their poses you know the classical ones?


Well get some decent lighting then you Torsk!! 

But I think some classical poses'll be great.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Its in April a open contest entering the below 80kg so that means i have to be 78-80kg for the comp, If you look leaner maybe youv dropped some fat added muscle?


April,wow,that is a good plan,where is it at mate?

I hope so ,i have been recomping since march,trained with BB41989 the other day and he said he noticed a big difference,however he is such a nice guy i think he could not say anything elseHave recently gone to clean food and only drink weekends.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> April,wow,that is a good plan,where is it at mate?
> 
> I hope so ,i have been recomping since march,trained with BB41989 the other day and he said he noticed a big difference,however he is such a nice guy i think he could not say anything elseHave recently gone to clean food and only drink weekends.


Its here on Norway so im staying leanish and cutt slowly until after Xmas or new years then the real test begins CARDIO! And a even stricter diet.

If you have gone to eating nearly only clean food and cut down on drink then a difference will be very noticeable within even a week  So think your mate was telling the truth their mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck in the comp mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good luck in the comp mate!


Thanks buddy


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks buddy


Is it your first? If so, what programme are you following??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Is it your first? If so, what programme are you following??


Yeah its my first competition you mean my training program? My training programs different from week to week mate  Rotation and never the same thing 2 weeks in a row


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeg visste ikke at du er Norsk kamerat, du ser flott ut i ditt utgjør, jeg liker å se på dem. Jeg tenker på å gjøre et par bilder av meg selv og selv om jeg ser en rot. Bildene vil bare være for meg for fremtidig referanse så ikke noen gang forventer å se dem på foraene. Fortsett med det gode arbeidet.

Jeg har noen bilder av meg i Norge, men jeg kan ikke finne dem i mitt online galleri's. Huske du det var en lang lang tid siden.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Jeg visste ikke at du er Norsk kamerat, du ser flott ut i ditt utgjør, jeg liker å se på dem. Jeg tenker på å gjøre et par bilder av meg selv og selv om jeg ser en rot. Bildene vil bare være for meg for fremtidig referanse så ikke noen gang forventer å se dem på foraene. Fortsett med det gode arbeidet.
> 
> Jeg har noen bilder av meg i Norge, men jeg kan ikke finne dem i mitt online galleri's. Huske du det var en lang lang tid siden.


Doubt you look a mess mate. Get your pictures sorted!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Jeg visste ikke at du er Norsk kamerat, du ser flott ut i ditt utgjør, jeg liker å se på dem. Jeg tenker på å gjøre et par bilder av meg selv og selv om jeg ser en rot. Bildene vil bare være for meg for fremtidig referanse så ikke noen gang forventer å se dem på foraene. Fortsett med det gode arbeidet.
> 
> Jeg har noen bilder av meg i Norge, men jeg kan ikke finne dem i mitt online galleri's. Huske du det var en lang lang tid siden.


Jo jeg er halvt Norsk å halvt skotsk min mor er fra Aberdeen er født der å har bod meste parten av live mitt i Norge  Ta bilder av deg selv du jeg garanterer deg du ikke ser ut som et rot


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

What music are you posing too mate,local music? techno..a-ha?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Jeg visste ikke at du er Norsk kamerat, du ser flott ut i ditt utgjør, jeg liker å se på dem. Jeg tenker på å gjøre et par bilder av meg selv og selv om jeg ser en rot. Bildene vil bare være for meg for fremtidig referanse så ikke noen gang forventer å se dem på foraene. Fortsett med det gode arbeidet.
> 
> Jeg har noen bilder av meg i Norge, men jeg kan ikke finne dem i mitt online galleri's. Huske du det var en lang lang tid siden.


Du snakke Dansk, for hilve ...eller Norsk?

Edit:

Jeg er ikke alene!!! Husker du the song? Can't remember exactly.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Du snakke Dansk, for hilve ...eller Norsk?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Jeg er ikke alene!!! Husker du the song? Can't remember exactly.


Jeg snakker norsk menne de er ganske like de 2 språkene


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> What music are you posing too mate,local music? techno..a-ha?


Was thinking the ones Lee Priest posed to once think dolly parton sings in it?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Was thinking this song Lee Priest poses to as my posing music...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice song mate,lee looks incredible there at that age,guy was a freak.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> nice song mate,lee looks incredible there at that age,guy was a freak.


I want to be graceful on stage


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dont look like a root eheheh

Must be a Norsk saying lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Dont look like a root eheheh
> 
> Must be a Norsk saying lol


It means dont look like a mess


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it today son?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it today son?


Taking it easy gotta recharge so very little training this week then blast of again on monday!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Taking it easy gotta recharge so very little training this week then blast of again on monday!


sounds good. enjoy ur rest mate :beer:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Taking it easy gotta recharge so very little training this week then blast of again on monday!


That has got to be the worst fvcking excuse I've ever heard for being a lazy cvnt!!! You can rest as much as you like when you're in that nice box 6f under!! Now get to the fvcking gym and train!!

That is all! :laugh:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Taking it easy gotta recharge so very little training this week then blast of again on monday!


That has got to be the worst fvcking excuse I've ever heard for being a lazy cvnt!!! You can rest as much as you like when you're in that nice box 6f under!! Now get to the fvcking gym and train!!

That is all! :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> That has got to be the worst fvcking excuse I've ever heard for being a lazy cvnt!!! You can rest as much as you like when you're in that nice box 6f under!! Now get to the fvcking gym and train!!
> 
> That is all! :laugh:


Hahah love you 2 man lol :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

V taper is finally shaping up abit from the back some more definition i think is getting through ? IDK guys you judge it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking good pal.

Your English is mint by the way. Probably can spell better than a few on here!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Looking good pal.
> 
> Your English is mint by the way. Probably can spell better than a few on here!


Thanks mate  Well iv spoken both languages since i was able to talk really , cause my fathers from Norway and my mothers from Scotland  God cant wait to get on a bulk again after April lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks mate  Well iv spoken both languages since i was able to talk really , cause my fathers from Norway and my mothers from Scotland  God cant wait to get on a bulk again after April lol


Explains a lot!

Haha I bet you can't. I'm just starting to kick mt a*se into gear again!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Explains a lot!
> 
> Haha I bet you can't. I'm just starting to kick mt a*se into gear again!


Just gotta find that motivation that picture in your mind mate  Of how you want to look like


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice start to any Saturday i woke up made myself a shake 30gram Gold standard and 100gram oats... Now its almost time for meal nr 2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate!

Nice set of wings on you


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks mate  Well iv spoken both languages since i was able to talk really , cause my fathers from Norway and my mothers from Scotland  God cant wait to get on a bulk again after April lol


Do you speak English with a Norse accent or a Scottish accent?

Just out of curiosity!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Nice set of wings on you


Thanks!  Cutting for a contest in april så trying to add slightly more lean muscle while doing so until after Xmas or newyears when im just gonna straight cut


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Do you speak English with a Norse accent or a Scottish accent?
> 
> Just out of curiosity!


With a full abeerdonian accent mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahh man your gonna be flying soon  back is deffo looking leaner. How small is your waist nowadays, looks pretty damn tiny!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Ahh man your gonna be flying soon  back is deffo looking leaner. How small is your waist nowadays, looks pretty damn tiny!


Idk will have to measure one of these days mate :laugh: But yeah iv always had a pretty small waist naturally


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sooooo now enjoying protein porridge 100 grams of oats 100 grams of frozen wild berry and 30 grams of whey GS.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Meal 3 of today some salad brown rice and pepper steak good slow protein for a nice saturday


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Practicing some posing tonight very flawed but im practicing ED now for a hour or 2.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whay hey a fu*king light switched on !!

Looking fu*king good mate, keep it up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whay hey a fu*king light switched on !!

Looking fu*king good mate, keep it up.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whay hey a fu*king light switched on !!
> 
> Looking fu*king good mate, keep it up.


Yeah i got the lens in my phone replace and for free! Thanks btw feel abit fat atm but they said i had to put some more weight on so i did


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking excellent, good forearms too.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking excellent, good forearms too.


Thanks buddy  I really like your support its great to have


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

seen a lot of pics of guys with good upper arms and very skinny forearms, how does that occur? surely they should grow together?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> seen a lot of pics of guys with good upper arms and very skinny forearms, how does that occur? surely they should grow together?


number of reasons genetics & most dont train forearms Or they wear wrist support so their is less tension on the forearms and wrists... I do every one of my movements without any support like wrists wraps...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So iv decided on a 16 week blast with 2,5g of Test trying the T500 Fusion Pharma again, see if i react better this time since iv been basically sticking half a bottle BulkRip400 in my ars for the last 9 weeks. Anyway i wont wait to finish this cycle im gonna stick the new blast in addition to this one the last 4 weeks of THIS blast, so the test levels will already be optimal when the Tren leaves my system.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So iv decided on a 16 week blast with 2,5g of Test trying the T500 Fusion Pharma again, see if i react better this time since iv been basically sticking half a bottle BulkRip400 in my ars for the last 9 weeks. Anyway i wont wait to finish this cycle im gonna stick the new blast in addition to this one the last 4 weeks of THIS blast, so the test levels will already be optimal when the Tren leaves my system.


Your deffo going down th chop and change path as opposed to the blast and cruise path.

Growing a little man crush on you dude!

I'm starting to think I may never come off tren and add 300mg a week to my "cruise"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Your deffo going down th chop and change path as opposed to the blast and cruise path.
> 
> Growing a little man crush on you dude!
> 
> I'm starting to think I may never come off tren and add 300mg a week to my "cruise"


Yeah chop & change is the way for me i think


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right ! Im thinking of a combination to train today that iv never done before Chest and back.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lunch is served


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah* chop & change *is the way for me i think


sometimes you have to adapt,or risk standing still,im turning my diet right round this week.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> sometimes you have to adapt,or risk standing still,im turning my diet right round this week.


Good stuff mate how is your diet different this week? Upping protein or down with cals or up with cals ? What?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Good stuff mate how is your diet different this week? Upping protein or down with cals or up with cals ? What?


im going fullout on protein over the next couple of weeks,high for me anyway.will pick up some tubs of

whey tomoz to add to diet about 150g carb max per day,from oat and pot and rice.

I eat alot of eggs so will lose most of the yolks for now,,so lower fat,i never count cals so

dont ask lol.Little extra pre-w carbs on training days.

Thats it. should make some real diff to condition timed with the gear im on atm,il get

another pic up then...hopefully bigger tighter and leaner.

Ps, i can get my stopper back further than that lol(Little persuasion),done 2mil of cyp and a mil of sus 350

this morn


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 100422
> View attachment 100423
> View attachment 100424
> View attachment 100425
> ...


Looking on the way to 'Bob Zane' look mate,good work


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just read through all this. Good job mate your doing awesome !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> im going fullout on protein over the next couple of weeks,high for me anyway.will pick up some tubs of
> 
> whey tomoz to add to diet about 150g carb max per day,from oat and pot and rice.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate  Love it but try counting your cals mate it make ALL the difference, try adding veggies to every meal too to slow down your insulin release and not get such random spikes of your bodies slin.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looking on the way to 'Bob Zane' look mate,good work


Thanks mate !  Means alot as its what im aiming for  But i feel i have such a thick build compared to them but ey cant get everything one wants neither  Hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Just read through all this. Good job mate your doing awesome !


Thanks  Means alot when people say that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks mate !  Means alot as its what im aiming for  But i feel i have such a thick build compared to them but ey cant get everything one wants neither  Hehe


The only thing that will make you more in line and you aint far out ,honestly once diet complete is stretching and yoga,it will improve all you need..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Okey Update i Did Chest & Back today kept it really simple.

Incline barbell bench x4 sets 70kg 15reps, 90 kg 10 reps , 100kg 8reps 70kg 8 reps straight after

Incline dumbbell presses 40kg x 3 sets 9reps, 9 reps, 8 reps.

Cable flies (focus on upper chest squeeze) 35kg each side x4 sets 10-12 reps each set.

Back.

Dead lifts x3 sets 80kg 15 reps , 110kg 110kg 10 reps, 150kg 7 reps.

Short bar lat pulldowns 3 sets 65 kg each set 10 reps each set, concentration was on contraction of the muscle not the weight.

seated cable rows 70kg x 3 sets 10-12 reps each set.

4 bananas Preworkout and 1 after workout with a shake 30gram whey Gold and 60grams of oats.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice workout, chest n back seems a very strange pair, (cant fault how your looking, just seeing it as a strange combination). If I ate 5 bananas I would need to call out dynorod to my house lol. Looking great mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The only thing that will make you more in line and you aint far out ,honestly once diet complete is stretching and yoga,it will improve all you need..


I have not even started cardio yet iv lost over 2,3kg Body fat just on the diet , so will be nice to see how it all goes down when i start cardio after newyear.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout, chest n back seems a very strange pair, (cant fault how your looking, just seeing it as a strange combination). If I ate 5 bananas I would need to call out dynorod to my house lol. Looking great mate!


Hehe thats me mate strange all the way through  I just did it because i constantly want to be surprising my body to keep it growing & this way it wont know whats coming next hehe  But those bananas really gave me a great workout cheapest workout supplement ever hehe


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I have not even started cardio yet iv lost over 2,3kg Body fat just on the diet , so will be nice to see how it all goes down when i start cardio after newyear.


I know i follow,that's why i said stretch and yoga mate,that is what they used,oh cardio too of course!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I know i follow,that's why i said stretch and yoga mate,that is what they used,oh cardio too of course!


Hmmm will implament stretching and simple yoga on off days then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm will implament stretching and simple yoga on off days then


x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me after my back workout today crappy posing but practicing this one alot now.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 100628
> 
> 
> Me after my back workout today crappy posing but practicing this one alot now.


Yoooo i came here after hearing alot of talk about your journal.. Good work man but please do me a favour....shut that f*cking door man its always open on all ur pics


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Yoooo i came here after hearing alot of talk about your journal.. Good work man but please do me a favour....shut that f*cking door man its always open on all ur pics


Hehe will shut the door next time then  Anyway hope you enjoy my journal mate


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Give it a few more weeks, and you'll have those poses nailed! Looking great dude!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Give it a few more weeks, and you'll have those poses nailed! Looking great dude!


Thanks mate  Idk what it is but im on a diet & on a cal deficit im getting lighter , but still it seems as though im getting bigger?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks mate  Idk what it is but im on a diet & on a cal deficit im getting lighter , but still it seems as though im getting bigger?


optical illusion buddy .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> optical illusion buddy .


Probably since im more defined and leaner it may make me look bigger?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Probably since im more defined and leaner it may make me look bigger?


yeah exactly that marky boy .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah exactly that marky boy .


Hehe nice  But FYI my names spelled Marc with a C


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe nice  But FYI my names spelled Marc with a C


oh excuse me mark


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> oh excuse me mark


 :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Have not posted some proper Chest development pics so took some pics while practicing some more posing tonight.

Idk their not as flat as they were in the past but what you guys think?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

when your ripped your arms and delts will be your standout bodyparts imo,they look your

strong points atm,good thickness in your back too.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

mal said:


> when your ripped your arms and delts will be your standout bodyparts imo,they look your
> 
> strong points atm,good thickness in your back too.


Its not the only muscle he has thats thick


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> when your ripped your arms and delts will be your standout bodyparts imo,they look your
> 
> strong points atm,good thickness in your back too.


Really? I hate my arms i want them bigger hehe  But my delts iv gotta be careful with cause they are VERY dominant and that makes my Chest look really flat. But my back is my main strong point i think it just never stops growing lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning everyone ! First meal if the day abit late today but hey it all good  Thought i might start the day with my protein porridge and some wild berries mixed in.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi mate, you good today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hi mate, you good today?


Morning Infernal and all,like new avi lats!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Hi mate, you good today?


Very good  Got biceps and triceps today so im exited for today


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning Infernal and all,like new avi lats!


Morning


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning mate, pics looking good!  Much better with the door closed!! :laugh:

You say at 6:44am you're a bit late with meal one? Sh!t, what time do you normally start the day?

Or am I being stupid and you're an hr or two ahead of the UK? lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Morning mate, pics looking good!  Much better with the door closed!! :laugh:
> 
> You say at 6:44am you're a bit late with meal one? Sh!t, what time do you normally start the day?
> 
> Or am I being stupid and you're an hr or two ahead of the UK? lol


Yeah im a hour ahead but you are far from stupid my friend (honest mistake  ) But i usually eat my first meal at 6


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah im a hour ahead but you are far from stupid my friend (honest mistake  ) But i usually eat my first meal at 6


Ahhh that'll explain it then!  Same for me, aim to have meal one done by 6:30 at the latest!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Ahhh that'll explain it then!  Same for me, aim to have meal one done by 6:30 at the latest!


When i had the apprenticeship i use to stand up at 5`Oclock to eat my breakfest


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> When i had the apprenticeship i use to stand up at 5`Oclock to eat my breakfest


Fvck that lol If I try to get solid down before 6, it's coming right back up lol Strange, it's like my body isn't ready to start processing food until 6am! :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Fvck that lol If I try to get solid down before 6, it's coming right back up lol Strange, it's like my body isn't ready to start processing food until 6am! :/


Try drinking some diet coke with your breakfest (iknow weird lol) But it helps you crave for something more makes you want to eat i find.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Try drinking some diet coke with your breakfest (iknow weird lol) But it helps you crave for something more makes you want to eat i find.


Haha I've never heard that before!  But hey, I'm willing to give anything a go!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know you are mixing it up mate, have you tried 50 full squats at half your bodyweight? Saw it in a mag, its to be used as a gauge of fitness, nearly killed me ;-D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I know you are mixing it up mate, have you tried 50 full squats at half your bodyweight? Saw it in a mag, its to be used as a gauge of fitness, nearly killed me ;-D


No but iv done 100 reps over 10 sets with little pause with 100kg atg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


>


Pure art mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pure art mate


Yeah my god i wish i was a bodybuilder in those days... I do appreciate a freak as much as the next one but i prefer this to any freakish monster out their.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah my god i wish i was a bodybuilder in those days... I do appreciate a freak as much as the next one but i prefer this to any freakish monster out their.


I class the two as different, art and awsomeness,i cannot put side by side,feels wrong imo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I class the two as different, art and awsomeness,i cannot put side by side,feels wrong imo


mmmm i guess so i just wish sometimes that bodybuilding went back to its roots about beauty and perfection.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So i had a great session today did Biceps and triceps and some forearms. Will post the workout tomorrow along with my leg workout


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good job mate, lucky loads better


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good job mate, lucky loads better


I feel alot better 2 mate  And thing is i thought i would feel all horrible and skinny and sorts. But im really enjoying this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Get so annoyed my pecs look so small in the pics ! Its not the case at all :/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Get so annoyed my pecs look so small in the pics ! Its not the case at all :/
> 
> View attachment 100939


Funny old game this,i am ripped to shreds ,but still look fat in pics:lol:

Nowt wrong with your pecs buddy x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Funny old game this,i am ripped to shreds ,but still look fat in pics:lol:
> 
> Nowt wrong with your pecs buddy x


MMMM iknow :/ Its just that my pecs are not flat like that from my side poses you can actually see their pretty thick , but every front pose i do they seem so damn flat :/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Get so annoyed my pecs look so small in the pics ! Its not the case at all :/
> 
> View attachment 100939


core is shapping up brilliantly, and uv kept all ur mass, can see strains & veins on delts too. inner chest is coming threw now.

superb effort mate


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome progress!

how has your diet changed over the course of you cut/recomp?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mc187 said:


> awesome progress!
> 
> how has your diet changed over the course of you cut/recomp?


lots of fiber rich vegetables to slow down insulin release and get a more even flow , lots of lean protein like chicken mince, eggs & chicken fillets, i watch my fats and use max 2-3 of rapseed oil at the most when i cook my meals and rest of my fats? I get from sources like the eggs i eat in my salads. I eat food like pine apple or banana pre work out to spike my insulin. And i have a shake with 60grams of oats & and 30 grams of GS whey protein. Thats the simplest i can explain it really.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> core is shapping up brilliantly, and uv kept all ur mass, can see strains & veins on delts too. inner chest is coming threw now.
> 
> superb effort mate


Just hope i can keep the effort on until april... And stay abit lean through summer after my competition


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Just hope i can keep the effort on until april... *And stay abit lean through summer after my competition*


lean is for the pansies mate, lets get fat!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

keep up the good work mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> keep up the good work mate


Thanks mate means alot!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lean is for the pansies mate, lets get fat!


When i bulk i will keep it simple High test with Fusion bullets thrown inn 20mg Dbol, 20mg Anadrol ,20mg winny in them. And run the bullets throughout the entire cycle


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> When i bulk i will keep it simple High test with Fusion bullets thrown inn 20mg Dbol, 20mg Anadrol ,20mg winny in them. And run the bullets throughout the entire cycle


Poor kidneys:stuart:Bet it works well though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Poor kidneys:stuart:Bet it works well though


Idk iv been reading up on links and medical studies where patients have been fed really high dosages of anadrol for as much as 35-50 weeks! And it all confirms what iv read from Ausbuilts links on such studies as well, and that is with orals specially anadrol the liver risks are total bro science.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks mate means alot!


youve done well mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> youve done well mate


Brings tears to my eyes good tears :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> When i bulk i will keep it simple High test with Fusion bullets thrown inn 20mg Dbol, 20mg Anadrol ,20mg winny in them. And run the bullets throughout the entire cycle


yeh test alone at low bf will fill ur muscle out nicely!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh test alone at low bf will fill ur muscle out nicely!


Best part is that after being ripped and a lower body weight , when i bulk again my gains will be really fast and im confident that i will hit a new body weight


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> When i bulk i will keep it simple High test with Fusion bullets thrown inn 20mg Dbol, 20mg Anadrol ,20mg winny in them. And run the bullets throughout the entire cycle


Are you going to just do Test cycles with orals from now on mate? Or will you go back to the likes of Tren?

Looking great as always mate! Hard work paying off!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk iv been reading up on links and medical studies where patients have been fed really high dosages of anadrol for as much as 35-50 weeks! And it all confirms what iv read from Ausbuilts links on such studies as well, and that is with orals specially anadrol the liver risks are total bro science.


Did those studies show Kidney problems though,liver is a different kind of organ it regenerates well,also were the studies on BB who's input of protein has already been proven to be hard on both organs,not arguing the toss just wondered,i had a couple of my mates actualy have kidney problems,from this combination you see,bro science has nothing to do with what i have said buddy.Anything 17 alkalated is bad for them .Anadrol is an exception to rule anavar is mild it is the d/bol mainly.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Are you going to just do Test cycles with orals from now on mate? Or will you go back to the likes of Tren?
> 
> Looking great as always mate! Hard work paying off!


Im really not the one to use orals so will be a one off, when i bulk again after that i will stick to just test  Simple and easy to manage & pretty straight forward :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Did those studies show Kidney problems though,liver is a different kind of organ it regenerates well,also were the studies on BB who's input of protein has already been proven to be hard on both organs,not arguing the toss just wondered,i had a couple of my mates actualy have kidney problems,from this combination you see,bro science has nothing to do with what i have said buddy.Anything 17 alkalated is bad for them mate.Anadrol is an exception to rule anavar is mild it is the d/bol mainly.


MMMmmmm this is true mate so will only be doing 40-60 mg of each.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im gonna stick a bit more structure to my cycles too, blast on sh!t loads....cruise on high test......cut on sh!tloads......cruise on high test


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> MMMmmmm this is true mate so will only be doing 40-60 mg of each.


I hope you don't think i am fooking up plans ,but we only get one life and body,i know yours is a temple ,it shows mate,so i feel duty bound to tell you my thoughts and experiences,at least you can then make choices knowing more,always good a?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna stick a bit more structure to my cycles too, blast on sh!t loads....cruise on high test......cut on sh!tloads......cruise on high test


You are bbbbbad to the bone,so would not expect less mate:whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I hope you don't think i am fooking up plans ,but we only get one life and body,i know yours is a temple ,it shows mate,so i feel duty bound to tell you my thoughts and experiences,at least you can then make choices knowing more,always good a?


So true i might even just do 30 weeks of test to bulk up again as well , it will be the more sensible option and besides iv always felt sh!t on orals


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> So true i might even just do 30 weeks of test to bulk up again as well , it will be the more sensible option and besides iv always felt sh!t on orals


Deca and sus are very under rated these days,it is what i will be on in two weeks or so,i love it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Deca and sus are very under rated these days,it is what i will be on in two weeks or so,i love it.


Deca messes with my head really badly so wont be touching deca again...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:


infernal0988 said:


> Deca messes with my head really badly so wont be touching deca again...


I choaked on a sproooot! :lol:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Deca messes with my head really badly so wont be touching deca again...


That's strange! I didn't think Deca had a mental effect like Tren!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> That's strange! I didn't think Deca had a mental effect like Tren!


Doesn't usually. Well for me, no difference that on test alone. As for Tren, I get used to it but when I come off it's like I can think and breath again lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> That's strange! I didn't think Deca had a mental effect like Tren!


totally fawked me up mate :death:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Doesn't usually. Well for me, no difference that on test alone. As for Tren, I get used to it but when I come off it's like I can think and breath again lol


Ah man i feel the same cant wait to go in straight test , Tren is kicking my ars lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ShaunH101 said:


> That's strange! I didn't think Deca had a mental effect like Tren!


I had trouble too,though on reflection copious class a abuse was more my problem:lol:

I love it(and deca)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I had trouble too,though on reflection copious class a abuse was more my problem:lol:
> 
> I love it(and deca)


lightweight


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lightweight


 :tt2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lightweight


Could'nt mean me!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Could'nt mean me!
> View attachment 101055


Probably meant Charlie sheen that guy can snort a kg of coke and survive i think lol :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Weighed myself today 84kg ! Yeeeeyyyyy :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not posted leg pics for ages so here i am with my hamstring development so far and my quad development getting a wee bit more cut maybe idk.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Not posted leg pics for ages so here i am with my hamstring development so far and my quad development getting a wee bit more cut maybe idk.
> 
> View attachment 101110
> View attachment 101111
> View attachment 101112


massive reduction in fat/water on the legs mate, veins are threw :thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

deffo improvement there


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> massive reduction in fat/water on the legs mate, veins are threw :thumb:


Im really happy with my progress so far what a ride  Could be more veiny though ...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Seeing as you like very long blasts mate, have you ever tried EQ??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking excellent mate. We need to send you to photography school though ;-D


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

You still alive mate??  You've not been on here for a whole two days!! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going mate, good w.e?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Too busy lookin good to post mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi! Sorry lol have been at my granma`s for a few days came back today just in time for my shot  Had a good weekend & just basically relaxed at the nicest little farm on earth


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Seeing as you like very long blasts mate, have you ever tried EQ??


Been warned off EQ i most likely have to use it at the very least 1g... Just not worth it i think.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Been warned off EQ i most likely have to use it at the very least 1g... Just not worth it i think.


With EQ you either love it or hate it, for me I loved it, crazy veins on it and even some strength gain, WC EQ 500mg/ml is very handy, only need 2ml

More improvements with your latest pic btw :thumbup1:

This pic was when I was on EQ I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> With EQ you either love it or hate it, for me I loved it, crazy veins on it and even some strength gain, WC EQ 500mg/ml is very handy, only need 2ml
> 
> More improvements with your latest pic btw :thumbup1:
> 
> This pic was when I was on EQ I think


Gotta love the Map look


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> With EQ you either love it or hate it, for me I loved it, crazy veins on it and even some strength gain, WC EQ 500mg/ml is very handy, only need 2ml
> 
> More improvements with your latest pic btw :thumbup1:
> 
> This pic was when I was on EQ I think


Nice  :thumb:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> With EQ you either love it or hate it, for me I loved it, crazy veins on it and even some strength gain, WC EQ 500mg/ml is very handy, only need 2ml
> 
> More improvements with your latest pic btw :thumbup1:
> 
> This pic was when I was on EQ I think


How long did you run it for mate?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> How long did you run it for mate?


Only for about 11-12 weeks IIRC mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So i woke up at 6 today got my first meal down very pleased with that, now its 200 grams chicken fillets & 60 grams of brown rice with broccoli.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning mate!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> So i woke up at 6 today got my first meal down very pleased with that, now its 200 grams chicken fillets & 60 grams of brown rice with broccoli.


dedication right there....im sipping coffee lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Morning mate!


Morning latblaster and what a lovely but dark morning it is  Still dark outside over their? Here its still pretty dark


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> dedication right there....im sipping coffee lol.


Yeah not only dedication though as im seeing this albanian woman on Friday so wanna look my best hehe


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hiya, it's just about to start to get light. Cars still have the headlights & I can hear the rail hissing down. not cold though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Hiya, it's just about to start to get light. Cars still have the headlights & I can hear the rail hissing down. not cold though.


I woke up this morning rain ****ing down outside but idk when i sleep i enjoy the sound of rain , i think its so relaxing  Very cold here as its nearing Xmas time


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I woke up this morning rain ****ing down outside but idk when i sleep i enjoy the sound of rain , i think its so relaxing  Very cold here as its nearing Xmas time


Just looked Bomlo up on wiki, looks really lovely there. Some stories around of a bodybuilding monster that roam at night.... :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just looked Bomlo up on wiki, looks really lovely there. Some stories around of a bodybuilding monster that roam at night.... :lol:


Oh really? Hmmmm wonder what that monster looks like must be a very handsome monster :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh really? Hmmmm wonder what that monster looks like must be a very handsome monster :whistling:


I'm sure of that, in fact an all round decent guy, by all accounts!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I'm sure of that, in fact an all round decent guy, by all accounts!!


Hmmmm interesting i must seek out this bodybuilding monster


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

A pic i took at my grans for some fun and my second meal


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Loving those delts mate!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dem delts be good blud/brah/innit ! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> A pic i took at my grans for some fun and my second meal
> 
> View attachment 101436
> View attachment 101437


Super -DEK lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brilliant mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant mate


tbh thats th closest pic yet to what i really look like  Im 84kg now & my goal is 80-78 kg ripped


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Super -DEK lol


Hehe its my old boys room did some motor cross as a kid, & got that sticker with a new set of tires when i was a kid


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Loving those delts mate!


not trained em last week to give my chest a chance to grow more , my shoulders just dominate my upper body :/


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Wish mine were like that lol! If I skip a shoulder day I feel like they are deflating! lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Wish mine were like that lol! If I skip a shoulder day I feel like they are deflating! lol


Thats how i feel if i skip anything at all but sometimes you just need to


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking excellent mate, food looks yummy. So who is this Albino chick?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking excellent mate, food looks yummy. So who is this Albino chick?


albino??? LOL albanian she`s from Albania and im visiting her on friday, gonna take some pics and post up here in my journal of me and her  <3


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

looking good. you need to get your ass here asap for a training session..

Now wait for the bumming comments...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> looking good. you need to get your ass here asap for a training session..
> 
> Now wait for the bumming comments...


Why do i get the feeling it involves ALOT of heavy cardio & squats


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Squats, yeah, bring on the squats.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> A pic i took at my grans for some fun and my second meal
> 
> View attachment 101436
> View attachment 101437


Looking loads leaner now and more vascular too


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Come to think of it, we've not had a pic of a syringe filled with Test for a few days!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So iv got some news guys iv found a club and a team thats gonna help me prep for my contest, and i have been told to start bulking again as it was to soon to cut now. And to add more muscle mass for the comp i NEEDED to bulk up again, but difference is this time with a different diet then before when i bulked.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was just wondering where you had got to bretherin!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Was just wondering where you had got to bretherin!


Been training back and biceps bro  Been getting so much damn compliments today that im positively glowing , also noticed more veins coming through my right biceps


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Was just wondering where you had got to bretherin!


Been training back and biceps bro  Been getting so much damn compliments today that im positively glowing , also noticed more veins coming through my right biceps


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So iv got some news guys iv found a club and a team thats gonna help me prep for my contest, and i have been told to start bulking again as it was to soon to cut now. And to add more muscle mass for the comp i NEEDED to bulk up again, but difference is this time with a different diet then before when i bulked.


Ohhh looking forward to this!  Still just sticking with 2g Test?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Ohhh looking forward to this!  Still just sticking with 2g Test?


2,5 actually


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> 2,5 actually


Ohhh I do apologise!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Ohhh I do apologise!!


I wonder how it will feel? Iv never ran straight test this high before so i am very curious


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I wonder how it will feel? Iv never ran straight test this high before so i am very curious


Yeah I wonder mate! I do like the sound of it, super simple!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Yeah I wonder mate! I do like the should of it, super simple!


mmm yes simple things are often the best guess i will find out  wonder how the strength will be?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I would become on 2.5 imo,you ok on 2?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> mmm yes simple things are often the best guess i will find out  wonder how the strength will be?


I think strength would be very good! Might try straight high Test only cycle myself at some point!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I would become
> View attachment 101658
> on 2.5 imo,you ok on 2?


Well seem as im doing 1g test 500mg Tren & 500mg mast now 2 of wich are very androgenic im wonder how it will be when with a VERY high anabolism, i mean its just got to be alot better for muscle growth dont you think? And on what im on now im calm as teddy bear really im really calm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Well seem as im doing 1g test 500mg Tren & 500mg mast now 2 of wich are very androgenic im wonder how it will be when with a VERY high anabolism, i mean its just got to be alot better for muscle growth dont you think? And on what im on now im calm as teddy bear really im really calm


Theory says yes if your feeding it enough too,in practice i never tried,the world would not be ready


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Theory says yes if your feeding it enough too,in practice i never tried,the world would not be ready


i mean since the trick to muscle growth is basically staying as anabolic as possible right? So as long as the body is fed the required nutrients then this should in theory, be alot better for muscle growth then adding a strong androgen and a DHT like mast.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> i mean since the trick to muscle growth is basically staying as anabolic as possible right? So as long as the body is fed the required nutrients then this should in theory, be alot better for muscle growth then adding a strong androgen and a DHT like mast.


Well, i feel the trick is staying in a positive nitrogen balance on the minimum dose you need for the amount of nutrients and protein you are taking in,i never subscribe to more is better way of doing things,i like to chop and change aas through the course,keeping body guessing and me anabolic,but hpta will shut down anyhow then resistance if futile,you should rest up and run hcg/clomid /clen in staggered stacking imo,until next course.But if this works for you,good on you mate,i just do not.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Since iv been told to bulk up again well then this is my final cut pic for a while


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 101671
> 
> 
> Since iv been told to bulk up again well then this is my final cut pic for a while


Well done mate! Boy done Good :beer:

New journal for Bulk?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well done mate! Boy done Good :beer:
> 
> New journal for Bulk?


Will keep it in this journal so people know where to find it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Will keep it in this journal so people know where to find it


Well good look mate! :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well good look mate! :thumb:


Thanks !  So when i strip down again next i will have even more mass after the bulk  Will be nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks !  So when i strip down again next i will have even more mass after the bulk  Will be nice


Should be perfect mate!

You think the 2.5g of test will be the making of this bulk?

Thought about slin........ I know you've said no in the past.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Should be perfect mate!
> 
> You think the 2.5g of test will be the making of this bulk?
> 
> Thought about slin........ I know you've said no in the past.


Tbh? I dont feel advanced enough or that developed that i need to use slin. And i feel the 2,5g test will more then do the job  will start using HGH after april though along with test & maybe anadrol & Dbol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Tbh? I dont feel advanced enough or that developed that i need to use slin. And i feel the 2,5g test will more then do the job  will start using HGH after april though along with test & maybe anadrol & Dbol.


I've tried it lol put 1 stone on in 4 weeks 

That was test, tren, mast too! Stayed at 11% BF 

How will you run the GH mate, big dose blast or trickled smaller cycle?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I've tried it lol put 1 stone on in 4 weeks
> 
> That was test, tren, mast too! Stayed at 11% BF
> 
> How will you run the GH mate, big dose blast or trickled smaller cycle?


Think i will do a 4 week blast hgh 40iu ED for 4 weeks. Idk i just dont feel slin is the way to go (yet).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Think i will do a 4 week blast hgh 40iu ED for 3 weeks. Idk i just dont feel slin is the way to go (yet).


That's the spirit! :beer:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

So when does the bulk start buddy??  This week or you gonna wait until Monday?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> So when does the bulk start buddy??  This week or you gonna wait until Monday?


Started today mate  May i introduce my 1400 cal shake?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Started today mate  May i introduce my 1400 cal shake?
> 
> View attachment 101715


Come on, share the ingredients!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Come on, share the ingredients!!


100ml olive oil , 100grams of oats and 2 scoops whey


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> 100ml olive oil , 100grams of oats and 2 scoops whey


Like it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pah,horrible thought,why not put tuna in too to make it realy horrible...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pah,horrible thought,why not put tuna in too to make it realy horrible...


GOOD IDEA !


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Think i will do a 4 week blast hgh 40iu ED for 4 weeks. Idk i just dont feel slin is the way to go (yet).


have you tried blasting gh before mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> have you tried blasting gh before mate.


Nope but might as well just jump into it dont you think?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm doing 20iu ed as we speak and I don't feel great , bad bad headaches!

Only a few more days to go though


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Nope but might as well just jump into it dont you think?


i found it terribly uncomfortable at 20iu,just trying to get around.everything swelling up etc,headaches n stuff,

and heartrate problems at night...start at a lower dose and work your way up and see how you feel.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> i found it terribly uncomfortable at 20iu,just trying to get around.everything swelling up etc,headaches n stuff,
> 
> and heartrate problems at night...start at a lower dose and work your way up and see how you feel.


Might just do 15-20 then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> So iv got some news guys iv found a club and a team thats gonna help me prep for my contest, and i have been told to start bulking again as it was to soon to cut now. And to add more muscle mass for the comp i NEEDED to bulk up again, but difference is this time with a different diet then before when i bulked.


how the fuk did i miss this!!? how long u bulking & why test only? who's the team preping? 

......im so fuking jel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mal said:


> i found it terribly uncomfortable at 20iu,just trying to get around.everything swelling up etc,headaches n stuff,
> 
> and heartrate problems at night...start at a lower dose and work your way up and see how you feel.


x2^^^^^

10iu was bad enough for me only managed 1 week felt sh1t,,,,was on peps too so all i put in was extra for my system but fook me yuk...bad

Years ago i did a 20iu blast without peps and it was good,but i was on so many other drugs it may just have seemed good:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> how the fuk did i miss this!!? how long u bulking & why test only? who's the team preping?
> 
> ......im so fuking jel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I think he posts by stealth,i missed Gh one..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

100ml Olive Oil pmsl

A table spoon does me lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how the fuk did i miss this!!? how long u bulking & why test only? who's the team preping?
> 
> ......im so fuking jel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Atlas gym Norway & now im going for 2 comps in a row since the Sandefjord open is only a week before the Oslo Gran prix . The reason for only test? Is cause i want to put on as much mass as possible before i have to cut again


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 100ml Olive Oil pmsl
> 
> A table spoon does me lol


2 of those badboys ED and youv got 2800 cals mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Might just do 15-20 then


yes mate its still a good dose...take some asprin for the headaches.



biglbs said:


> x2^^^^^
> 
> 10iu was bad enough for me only managed 1 week felt sh1t,,,,was on peps too so all i put in was extra for my system but fook me yuk...bad
> 
> Years ago i did a 20iu blast without peps and it was good,but i was on so many other drugs it may just have seemed good:rolleyes:


its intense mate and my joints in the morning,i nearly bought a wheelchair in the end i was cippled,it was horendus,i dont

use it now.gets too expensive lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mal said:


> yes mate its still a good dose...take some asprin for the headaches.
> 
> its intense mate and my joints in the morning,i nearly bought a wheelchair in the end i was cippled,it was horendus,i dont
> 
> use it now.gets too expensive lol.


Exactly,hence i bottled out:lol:

Good with peps on just 2iu syth Gh am/pm though,no real problems,just benefits i find.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh damn guys im so nervous for tomorrow ! Meeting the cute Albanian chick tomorrow and im proper brickin it! I really like this girl i will post pics of us after iv been with her tomorrow. Dinner & a movie and just enjoying the day is on the agenda tomorrow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh damn guys im so nervous for tomorrow ! Meeting the cute Albanian chick tomorrow and im proper brickin it! I really like this girl i will post pics of us after iv been with her tomorrow. Dinner & a movie and just enjoying the day is on the agenda tomorrow


I thought most Norweeeges Were gay,especialy if they were you pmsl

Good luck on your date my friend x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I thought most Norweeeges Were gay,especialy if they were you pmsl
> 
> Good luck on your date my friend x


Im bisexual so im not really bothered about if its a man or a woman mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im bisexual so im not really bothered about if its a man or a woman mate


I think Janice is too,wants my fingers!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think Janice is too,wants my fingers!


Hehehe nice  Gonna post some pics of me & her after iv been with here on sunday just to prove shes not fantasy lol  <3


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh damn guys im so nervous for tomorrow ! Meeting the cute Albanian chick tomorrow and im proper brickin it! I really like this girl i will post pics of us after iv been with her tomorrow. Dinner & a movie and just enjoying the day is on the agenda tomorrow


tidy that house then ffs :lol: look forward to pics........of her anus


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think Janice is too,wants my fingers!


i can take plenty......but they fingers?! no fukin chance pmsl.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i can take plenty......but they fingers?! no fukin chance pmsl.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tidy that house then ffs :lol: look forward to pics........of her anus


Oh trust me when she visits ME then this apartment will be so tidy i can lick her juice of the floor :thumb: But the anal pics will have to wait


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101729
> View attachment 101730


LMFAO!!!! im putting 1 of thos under my stairs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh trust me when she visits ME then this apartment will be so tidy i can lick her juice of the floor :thumb: But the *anal pics will have to wait*


saturday is fine mate....im a patient lad


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101729
> View attachment 101730


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> 2 of those badboys ED and youv got 2800 cals mate


Bit heavy on the fats for me lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Loving that mixer!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> If you like improvising
> View attachment 101736


I'd improvise that GILF!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Rob, thats just so wrong lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like im seeing her saturday not tomorrow but thats okey as long as i get to meet her  <3


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Looks like im seeing her saturday not tomorrow but thats okey as long as i get to meet her  <3


damn dude and uv been up till 12.53am cleaning too lol, have fun


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn dude and uv been up till 12.53am cleaning too lol, have fun


hhhahhhhhhhaaahhhhhaahhhheeeehheheeheehh!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn dude and uv been up till 12.53am cleaning too lol, have fun


Matter of fact i have lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Matter of fact i have lol


Make sure you get around the back of your helmet mate,always needs a bit extra i find...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Abit of fun just took it idk why


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You need a proper camera stand mate! great poses, ever thought of getting a camera dude in?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 101876
> 
> 
> View attachment 101882
> ...


Comin along a?Video needed now...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right im off to bergen to meet this girl fawk im so nervous! I mean wtf? :laugh: Wish me luck guys !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Right im off to bergen to meet this girl fawk im so nervous! I mean wtf? :laugh: Wish me luck guys !


Good luck fella xx


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have a good time with the Albino mate ;-D

If your going to Bergen can ya bring us back a few slices of the most excellent bread ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Have a good time with the Albino mate ;-D
> 
> If your going to Bergen can ya bring us back a few slices of the most excellent bread ;-D


And a back-pack:cool:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, your due some.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck mate! Have fun!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Been a long time, you think he may be tied naked to a bed with a sock in his mouth in a cheap hotel while she is off selling his clothes and using his bank cards?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a awesome time treated her to dinner at a nice thai restaurant & after i treated her to cinema and we watched paranormal activity 4 , we were all the way at the back & it got abit hot & heavy so only watched half the movie or less (fantastic breasts is all i can say) After words we had something more to eat & walked around in central park. Just talked about everything she took some pics of us 2 together & i will post them up as soon as she posts them on to FB.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Had a awesome time treated her to dinner at a nice thai restaurant & after i treated her to cinema and we watched paranormal activity 4 , we were all the way at the back & it got abit hot & heavy so only watched half the movie or less (fantastic breasts is all i can say) After words we had something more to eat & walked around in central park. Just talked about everything she took some pics of us 2 together & i will post them up as soon as she posts them on to FB.


Happy for ya mate :cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Brilliant glad ya had a good 1 bud! Classy girl to not letting u wet the boab on first date


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one mate! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Brilliant glad ya had a good 1 bud! Classy girl to not letting u wet the boab on first date


I would not want to either although i was tempted at the cinema...  Gotta do this right by the book and treat her good.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I would not want to either although i was tempted at the cinema...  Gotta do this right by the book and treat her good.


And keep the nobs out your erse and you there mate lol. Good on ya


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> And keep the nobs out your erse and you there mate lol. Good on ya


Yeah i better keep to one person hehe anyway i dont cheat so its all good


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Marc are you originally from the UK?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> Marc are you originally from the UK?


Yes yes i am i was born in Aberdeen mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Marc eh.....nice to meet ya lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes yes i am i was born in Aberdeen mate


I feel i must apologize for my ridicule at times. I too am Scottish, embedded deep in bandit country doing my work for the love of the Saltire.

Please accept these rep as a token of my appreciation for good work in building your body to represent our fine Nation


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> I feel i must apologize for my ridicule at times. I too am Scottish, embedded deep in bandit country doing my work for the love of the Saltire.
> 
> Please accept these rep as a token of my appreciation for good work in building your body to represent our fine Nation


No problem mate i needed some wake up calls anyway  Matter of fact your a good guy i think and i will do my best to represent our white and blue flag


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Marc eh.....nice to meet ya lol


Yeah Marc is my name hehe my mom didnt want to spell it with a K cause she thought i was born to be different she said lol idk what she ment by that


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt you guys all stroking each other sporrans while whistling Braveheat, glad you had a good date mate, we where wondering as you where gone for ages ;-D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Sorry to interrupt you guys all stroking each other sporrans while whistling Braveheat, glad you had a good date mate, we where wondering as you where gone for ages ;-D


Think my UKM time might be cut down abit if this gets serious with her  But UKM is still my home away from home


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Sorry to interrupt you guys all stroking each other sporrans while whistling Braveheat, glad you had a good date mate, we where wondering as you where gone for ages ;-D


Uv just been waiting for the pics ya dirty cvnt LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Think my UKM time might be cut down abit if this gets serious with her  But UKM is still my home away from home


Fuk off get the mobile app, that's what i use


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk off get the mobile app, that's what i use


HMMMMmmmm good idea tap a talk is it?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

seriously im glowing from that woman yesterday ! So damn happy have not been like this in ALONG time !  :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> seriously im glowing from that woman yesterday ! So damn happy have not been like this in ALONG time !  :wub:


Aww :wub:

Good for you mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Aww :wub:
> 
> Good for you mate


Yeah this young lads inlove im afraid :wub: :clap:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Think my UKM time might be cut down abit if this gets serious with her  But UKM is still my home away from home


Now that is not on:eek:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah this young lads inlove im afraid :wub: :clap:


Don't be scared of love....... worry about less gym and food time :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Now that is not on:eek:


Will never leave you guys your like the juiced up family i never had :thumb: Will still be on as much as i possibly can  Fawking love you guys all of you !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Don't be scared of love....... worry about less gym and food time :lol:


Fawk that! Gym and food comes first  Might be inlove but im not stupid lol Gotta get ready for those comps after Xmas in april


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Will never leave you guys your like the juiced up family i never had :thumb: Will still be on as much as i possibly can  Fawking love you guys all of you !


xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

And here we go some pics of us from our date <3:wub:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 102120
> View attachment 102121
> View attachment 102122
> View attachment 102123
> ...


JE L L YYYY


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> JE L L YYYY


hehe no need i bet your misses is a great girl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> hehe no need i bet your misses is a great girl


GAY MARRIAGE MATE!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> GAY MARRIAGE MATE!


OOOHHHHHHhhhhhhh  Dont worry if your nice i might give you some lovin when i come over to the UK for a visit


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> OOOHHHHHHhhhhhhh  Dont worry if your nice i might give you some lovin when i come over to the UK for a visit


Ohhhhh cecil,realy?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

beautiful morning iv done my shots & eaten 150grams of porridge with water first meal down feeling good about this week  New GF is coming over this weekend so wont be so much UKM this weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mate, shes a cracker :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, shes a cracker :thumb:


Oh yes she is  Shes fit as hell too cause she plays football.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh yes she is  Shes fit as hell too cause she plays football.


whats the distance between u 2?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the distance between u 2?


2 hours by boat


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning buddy!  Still have the little butterflies in you stomach from yesterday??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> 2 hours by boat


fair distance then, ahwell get plenty nudy pics while it lasts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

(which i of coure hope it does)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Morning buddy!  Still have the little butterflies in you stomach from yesterday??


Bet your ars i do shes coming to stay with me over the weekend as well as staying with me for the entire Xmas and winter vacation


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, shes a cracker :thumb:


Morning infernal, as above she is a cracker but who is the gay looking guy in the photo's with her?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> (which i of coure hope it does)


May be moving closer to her or her to me if things get really serious over the next 3 months or so  Its allready serious so hoping it all goes well (i will make sure of it)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Morning infernal, as above she is a cracker but who is the gay looking guy in the photo's with her?


Thats me :laugh:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Didn't know you had a blog mate, awesome. Sounds like things are going great with your pretty lady! long may it continue bro!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats me :laugh:


 

Did you do your 10ml injection last night then?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Did you do your 10ml injection last night then?


Lets just say that im a walking erection today


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Didn't know you had a blog mate, awesome. Sounds like things are going great with your pretty lady! long may it continue bro!


Yep its a progress journal and a blog of sorts  Yeah things are going awesome with my new lady hehe


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Bet your ars i do shes coming to stay with me over the weekend as well as staying with me for the entire Xmas and winter vacation


Definitely wont be seeing much of you on UK-M then!!  Good for you though mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Definitely wont be seeing much of you on UK-M then!!  Good for you though mate!


Oh dont worry wont be leaving you guys !  Bodybuilding is still my number 1 love ! :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RIGHT TIME TO GET READY FOR THE GYM!!! upper chest and triceps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> RIGHT TIME TO GET READY FOR THE GYM!!! *upper chest* and triceps


whats ur training split these days mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur training split these days mate?


Its sort of a rotation if i do upper chest & triceps on monday i will do legs the next monday and do lower chest & triceps on a friday  Thats just a example


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a great session today  Hungry as a horse so made myself a extra 400 grams of chicken mince to chuck down my gob


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bulk starting pic


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur training split these days mate?


Fook all if you don't let him go train!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Fook all if you don't let him go train!


less o that lip son...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> less o that lip son...


Sorry DadIt has been emotional


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sorry Dad
> View attachment 102302
> It has been emotional


whats the matter mate anything bad happen? Want to talk about it  ? Anyway was my off day today as i needed to shop food and take care of affairs regarding my annual check up 

Tomorrow is back day only back then day after its delts and biceps then legs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got up at halv past 5 today made myself a mass shake & downed it 61 grams of protein & 1033 cals right their. Now just wait abit then make chicken 400 grams of chicken mince & 400 grams of rice with some broccoli. So whats on the agenda today ? I will tell you today is back day & ONLY back day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Got up at halv past 5 today made myself a mass shake & downed it 61 grams of protein & 1033 cals right their. Now just wait abit then make chicken 400 grams of chicken mince & 400 grams of rice with some broccoli. So whats on the agenda today ? I will tell you today is back day & ONLY back day.


much cals u planning on pumping in mate?....im about to start bulking again too, when u starting ur test only blast?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> much cals u planning on pumping in mate?....im about to start bulking again too, when u starting ur test only blast?


no more then approx 4000 cals no more then that cause if i do more then i will end up putting on to much bodyfat, and since i have to cut again before the contest in april then i dont want to put to much bodyfat on.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> no more then approx 4000 cals no more then that cause if i do more then i will end up putting on to much bodyfat, and since i have to cut again before the contest in april then i dont want to put to much bodyfat on.


Allright poser?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Allright poser?


Im okey why do you ask?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im okey why do you ask?


Because i don't care mate:thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Because i don't care mate:thumbup1:


aaahhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> aaahhhhhaaaaaaa


Well why would i ya handsome/bisexual/good lookin/pile o sh1t,did i mention the pretty lady?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well why would i ya handsome/bisexual/good lookin/pile o sh1t,did i mention the pretty lady?
> View attachment 102410


 :lol: Love you to man you handsome hunk of man you :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:huh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :huh:


dont worry have not forgotten about you honey  Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> dont worry have not forgotten about you honey  Haha


thank fuk...was feeling left out there :no:

:lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just downed a whole tub of Cottage cheese (300grams) with strawberry jam.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

will down one more 1044 cals &61 gram protein mass shake in about a hour or so


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had done real well then ate apple pie and custard..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I had done real well then ate apple pie and custard..


Sound delish mate  But really you should try cottage cheese & jam its really good


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> Sound delish mate  But really you should try cottage cheese & jam its really good


Really!? How much jam?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Really!? How much jam?


I just filled it up and made it into pink goo lol & it tasted magnificent !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Felt i needed a back update pic already gaining weight so its all good


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 102467
> 
> 
> Felt i needed a back update pic already gaining weight so its all good


You are too,well done,reps owed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You are too,well done,reps owed


Why thank you  I try my best you know


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Why thank you  I try my best you know


That is all we can do mate,all we can:thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That is all we can do mate,all we can:thumb:


  You are so right my good friend so right


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

defdaz said:


> Really!? How much jam?


to make cottage cheese taste good you need 25kg of jam to 300g cottage cheese


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Quark?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> to make cottage cheese taste good you need 25kg of jam to 300g cottage cheese


haha and id still not eat it because of the texture. better with quark


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha and id still not eat it because of the texture. better with quark


i find the texture very pleasant actually


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I got my 8 bottles of T500 today  Will be starting it soon


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I got my 8 bottles of T500 today  Will be starting it soon


I am back on in a fortnight, possibly ROHM, test and deca...

Cant fu*king wait...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am back on in a fortnight, possibly ROHM, test and deca...
> 
> Cant fu*king wait...


mmmmm brilliant any idea what dosages your going o be running @Milky ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> mmmmm brilliant any idea what dosages your going o be running @Milky ?


The doses l am told mate :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> The doses l am told mate :lol:


Hehe im running 2,5g test only iv had enough of TREN for now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Let the test fueled boners begin!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 102838
> 
> 
> Let the test fueled boners begin!


Blimee mate,that will do


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Blimee mate,that will do


does it not bring gappy tears to your eyes  ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 102838
> 
> 
> Let the test fueled boners begin!


hohohoooooo yes, let the good times roll


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 102838
> 
> 
> Let the test fueled boners begin!


NIICCCEEE!!!!!!!!! You and that lass are going to get a lot of enjoyment out of that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> NIICCCEEE!!!!!!!!! You and that lass are going to get a lot of enjoyment out of that.


will be the first time a woman comes into the A & E with skid marks inside her vagina


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hohohoooooo yes, let the good times roll


So glad to be off the Tren lol iv already shot my first 2,5g of test so this is gonna be sweeeeeetttt


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> So glad to be off the Tren lol iv already shot my first 2,5g of test so this is gonna be sweeeeeetttt


whats the cycle?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> whats the cycle?


Just finished my Test , mast & Tren blast , so im jumping on a test only blast now 2,5g


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Just finished my Test , mast & Tren blast , so im jumping on a test only blast now 2,5g


Why the low dose? Thats not a blast! lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why the low dose? Thats not a blast! lol.


2,5 g not a blast? Hehe well it seems to work for me though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> 2,5 g not a blast? Hehe well it seems to work for me though


Yeah im only kidding mate. Bet you make nice gains on that? How do you find high dose test cycles compared to say test and tren etc. I HATE tren and ive never done a high test only cycle.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah im only kidding mate. Bet you make nice gains on that? How do you find high dose test cycles compared to say test and tren etc. I HATE tren and ive never done a high test only cycle.


Its actually my first high test ONLY blast so i will have more to say in a week or 2  But Tren is a killer iv stopped after 14 weeks could not handle it anymore i got so lethargic just wanted to sleep all the time really. So im hoping with a test only blast sides will be easier to handle and i will sleep better hehe


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Its actually my first high test ONLY blast so i will have more to say in a week or 2  But Tren is a killer iv stopped after 14 weeks could not handle it anymore i got so lethargic just wanted to sleep all the time really. So im hoping with a test only blast sides will be easier to handle and i will sleep better hehe


sleep is the one thing i never got with tren. Up all night not being able to drop off is no fun. Nice strength though........ Opt for deca now.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> sleep is the one thing i never got with tren. Up all night not being able to drop off is no fun. Nice strength though........ Opt for deca now.


Deca bloats me like a balloon and make me abit erm loopy for some reason i can not understand :wacko: But will be doing it again when my bulk after april comes along , i was thinking small dosages with lots of compounds  Like Test, Tren, Deca , mast, Oxy , Dbol & winny.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah im only kidding mate. Bet you make nice gains on that? How do you find high dose test cycles compared to say test and tren etc. I HATE tren and ive never done a high test only cycle.





infernal0988 said:


> Its actually my first high test ONLY blast so i will have more to say in a week or 2  But Tren is a killer iv stopped after 14 weeks could not handle it anymore i got so lethargic just wanted to sleep all the time really. So im hoping with a test only blast sides will be easier to handle and i will sleep better hehe


Did either of you use Tren a/test a/mast stack,if so how was kip?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Did either of you use Tren a/test a/mast stack,if so how was kip?


Test, tren and mast cycle, all long esthers - zero sleep. I get serious insomnia from tren but im not the best of sleepers anyway.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Test, tren and mast cycle, all long esthers - zero sleep. I get serious insomnia from tren but im not the best of sleepers anyway.


No mate ACETATES,have only 2 day half life,super fast,,,,,Your thinking of standard tren etc.I have to jab daily. :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biglbs said:


> No mate ACETATES,have only 2 day half life,super fast,,,,,Your thinking of standard tren etc.I have to jab daily. :cursing:


Yes i know the difference lol. Was just telling you what i used.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Did either of you use Tren a/test a/mast stack,if so how was kip?


my kips been p!sh since 1rip.....1 found 4mg diazepam is the solution :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Everythings looking excellent. Great back pics Infernal!

I been looking for a good set of pose pictures online, googles a mess when you are looking for something at times.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Everythings looking excellent. Great back pics Infernal!
> 
> I been looking for a good set of pose pictures online, googles a mess when you are looking for something at times.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Everythings looking excellent. Great back pics Infernal!
> 
> I been looking for a good set of pose pictures online, googles a mess when you are looking for something at times.


So true Bean so true  youtube and looking online for greek statues is where i find mine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes i know the difference lol. Was just telling you what i used.


Yeah will be along time until i use Tren again sleep is sh!t and hunger goes down seriously after about week 10.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah will be along time until i use Tren again sleep is sh!t and hunger goes down seriously after about week 10.


Im the same with most AAS unfortunately mate. Dbol for instance kills appetite to the point im gipping eating my chicken and rice. I have to eat in 15 minutes and its making me feel depressed cos i know its going to be a monumental task to force feed it lol.

Good luck with cycle mate, very impressed with physique and like your style of posing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im the same with most AAS unfortunately mate. Dbol for instance kills appetite to the point im gipping eating my chicken and rice. I have to eat in 15 minutes and its making me feel depressed cos i know its going to be a monumental task to force feed it lol.
> 
> Good luck with cycle mate, very impressed with physique and like your style of posing.


This is why im trying straight test to see if hunger goes up or if i will benefit more from only running high test  If i run test & tren without masteron? Omfg i want to puke every meal up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> This is why im trying straight test to see if hunger goes up or if i will benefit more from only running high test  If i run test & tren without masteron? Omfg i want to puke every meal up.


im the same mate, hate it  i often gip to the point where its come back up in my mouth but just swallow and carry on. lol.

Ill be glad to see how you go on mate, maybe test only would be better for me. Although for the sake of ukm i am a natty by the way, prying eyes you see


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> This is why im trying straight test to see if hunger goes up or if i will benefit more from only running high test  If i run test & tren without masteron? Omfg i want to puke every meal up.


i wernt impressed with the high test,but am with less test and anadrol and dbol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> im the same mate, hate it  i often gip to the point where its come back up in my mouth but just swallow and carry on. lol.
> 
> Ill be glad to see how you go on mate, maybe test only would be better for me. Although for the sake of ukm i am a natty by the way, prying eyes you see


Ah no problem not many come into my journal just good friends i have on UKM and milky  You should try straight test mate you feel good all the time im already feeling better .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah no problem not many come into my journal just good friends i have on UKM and milky  You should try straight test mate you feel good all the time im already feeling better .


Might give it a try in the future mate. Thats if i ever decide to use gear  lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> i wernt impressed with the high test,but am with less test and anadrol and dbol


Ah mate seriously? Cause anadrol & Dbol just kills everything i have thats called appetite


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah mate seriously? Cause anadrol & Dbol just kills everything i have thats called appetite


you dont need much food on this stack:lol: no it does mate great for cutting though lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Might give it a try in the future mate. Thats if i ever decide to use gear  lol.


Yeah IF you ever decide lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Christ orals,when i used to take them i was on so much class a i thought it was that stopping me eating,until i had a moment of clarity one day(straight for a week or two)and still gaged on chicken...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah IF you ever decide lol


HAHA, you can tell my legs are au naturell mate, i dunno why the tw4t at work that tried getting me in trouble didnt realise that when i said on here i was using aas, i was just doing it to act hard and fit in with the crowd lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, you can tell my legs are au naturell mate, i dunno why the tw4t at work that tried getting me in trouble didnt realise that when i said on here i was using aas, i was just doing it to act hard and fit in with the crowd lol.


i inject test to fit into the crowd


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I never fit in to the crowd,thinking of doing a stealth course!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I dunno anything about these things being discussed, but wanted to say a friendly "Hello".


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I dunno anything about these things being discussed, but wanted to say a friendly "Hello".


OH bean ma boy you should really start getting on that juice !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hiya mate, hows things?...hows it going with the female?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hiya mate, hows things?...hows it going with the female?


Pretty sh!t found out she was having 2 relationships one with me and one with another pr!ck , she had FB accounts one for me & one for him so pretty shattered.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Pretty sh!t found out she was having 2 relationships one with me and one with another pr!ck , she had FB accounts one for me & one for him so pretty shattered.


No way,that is awful,sorry mate..needed for her..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Pretty sh!t found out she was having 2 relationships one with me and one with another pr!ck , she had FB accounts one for me & one for him so pretty shattered.


gutting mate...i know how involved u seemed to be as well, hope u get ur head back in the rite place soon bud.

women are the devil!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> gutting mate...i know how involved u seemed to be as well, hope u get ur head back in the rite place soon bud.
> 
> women are the devil!


she had me wrapped around her finger mate i fell so inlove with her but sh!t happens right? :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a week back pic starting to get some mass back now.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I deffo reckon you should invest in a tripod!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I deffo reckon you should invest in a tripod!


Been looking at a cheap one  Just gotta have the money first


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

backs looking huge mate! cant wait to see the transformation to stage condition


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> backs looking huge mate! cant wait to see the transformation to stage condition


Me neither mate im soooo looking forward to it im like a school girl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Me neither mate im soooo looking forward to it* im like a school girl*


pics


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Back is looking massive mate!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Me neither mate im soooo looking forward to it im like a school girl


I wanna see the pics too lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> a week back pic starting to get some mass back now.
> 
> View attachment 103350


My sis has those tiles too......

oh reps for back too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Back is looking massive mate!!


Thats nothing compared to how it get when im at 90 plus kilo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> My sis has those tiles too......
> 
> Thanks for the reps ma man
> 
> oh reps for back too


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking hench mate! Missing the dramatic posing avi though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Looking hench mate! Missing the dramatic posing avi though


Will try & pull one off today  Thanks mate im bulking again for abit before i cut again about 10 weeks pre contest


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

well i tried not in the best posing mood today abit stiff so here you go guys per request


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> well i tried not in the best posing mood today abit stiff so here you go guys per request
> 
> View attachment 103483
> View attachment 103484
> View attachment 103485


Lovely work,nice on the eye mate,reps


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

btw yes iknow my cat is in one of the pics lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> well i tried not in the best posing mood today abit stiff so here you go guys per request
> 
> View attachment 103483
> View attachment 103484
> View attachment 103485


Fuuarking cool! I think Ed Corney may have a challenger for best poser!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hehe still have lots of practice to do though  But thank you so much


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

picture 3 is the best pose youve ever done, looks astounding. You should pin a sheet up and do that pose, a really great pose.

Whats your cats name?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> picture 3 is the best pose youve ever done, looks astounding. You should pin a sheet up and do that pose, a really great pose.
> 
> Whats your cats name?


My cats name is Suzy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i lol'd a bit at pose 2 :laugh: reminds me of the days in the under 18 clubs  brilliant mate, ur in fantastic nic.

i followed on a few clips after defdaz's 1 and watched a few of arnie.....what a fukin body!!! my absolute ideal shape


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i lol'd a bit at pose 2 :laugh: reminds me of the days in the under 18 clubs  brilliant mate, ur in fantastic nic.
> 
> i followed on a few clips after defdaz's 1 and watched a few of arnie.....what a fukin body!!! my absolute ideal shape


Happy to know i inspired you to watch arnie  Hehe but really idk i dont feel that i look that good


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Started my morning with protein porridge today 50grams Whey GS & 150 gram oats with 3 table spoons of strawberry jam thats 786 cals & 61 grams of protein.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> women are the devil!


Hawl you! I'll boot your seeds ya mad gadgie!! 

Although in fairness, that was a proper coontish thing to do....



infernal0988 said:


> a week back pic starting to get some mass back now.
> 
> View attachment 103350


Looking good Mr, impressive changes. Some thickness coming on nicely now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Hawl you! I'll boot your seeds ya mad gadgie!!
> 
> Although in fairness, that was a proper coontish thing to do....
> 
> Looking good Mr, impressive changes. Some thickness coming on nicely now


no matter iv come across a new woman now thats 26 & doing KETO dieting totally into bodybuilding too 

As far as my body goes i guess the changes can be attributed to my diet


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck with this mate. subbed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chilli said:


> good luck with this mate. subbed.


Thanks  Feel free to brows the pages thanks for subbing mate


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> no matter iv come across a new woman now thats 26 & doing KETO dieting totally into bodybuilding too
> 
> As far as my body goes i guess the changes can be attributed to my diet


Good stuff pal, glad to hear it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> *Hawl you! I'll boot your seeds ya mad gadgie!! *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


come ahead ya wee shyte


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just done my weekly shot quad shot this time 5ml


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

How's the blast going mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> How's the blast going mate?


So far so good not gonna weigh myself until about 4 weeks time to see how i progress


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool! I'm gonna need a rethink on my cycle I think! :-/ Slamming the cals down but weight gain has stalled for 2 weeks now!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Cool! I'm gonna need a rethink on my cycle I think! :-/ Slamming the cals down but weight gain has stalled for 2 weeks now!


just keep slamming down pasta and oats mate to hit your cals iv cooked 600grams of pasta & 800 grams of Chicken mince for today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Mr Zane


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning Mr Zane


Good day mr Franco  man i am enjoying hammering down these cals now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Just done my weekly shot quad shot this time 5ml


5 mil, fu*k that !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> 5 mil, fu*k that !


No problem really  I just massage & put a warm water bottle on the injection site after


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Good day mr Franco  man i am enjoying hammering down these cals now


I bet,make sure for pains sake you use big industrial green pins too,get deep inside those glutes!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I bet,make sure for pains sake you use big industrial green pins too,get deep inside those glutes!


I use blue ones just pinned my quad today went fine


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I use blue ones just pinned my quad today went fine


Blue will do!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Training?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Blue will do!


I dont even think about jabbing anymore its as easy for me as brushing my teeth in the morning


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Training?


been training yeah  I had lower chest & triceps today really good session


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

What are you doing, just curious what your throwing around ;-D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> What are you doing, just curious what your throwing around ;-D


Chest.

Bench 70kg warm up 15 reps, 90kg 12 reps, 100kg 12 reps, 110kg 8 reps.

Dumbell presses 40kg x 4 sets 8-10 reps.

flies (machine) 50kg 15 reps each slow and negative reps. 4 sets.

Triceps.

2 handed behind the neck triceps extentions 30kg 15 reps, 4kg x 2 sets x 8 reps last one to failure.

small press 50kg didnt coun reps alot of reps 3 sets.

Reverse grip cable pulldowns 60kg 10-12 reps 3 sets.

rope pressdowns (cable) 50kg sets 3.

rope overhead pressups (cable) 50kg 15 reps each set 3 sets.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

woke up abit late making lean pork mince & pasta.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> woke up abit late making lean pork mince & pasta.


Woke up even later,granola/whey/milk coffee yawn


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Woke up even later,granola/whey/milk coffee yawn


lets see if i cant get 3 meals in before training today


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> woke up abit late making lean pork mince & pasta.


Same here! Damn alarm!! Lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> lets see if i cant get 3 meals in before training today


Not "IF", "I will get three meals in before training"!!!!! No more "IF"! Only I "Will"!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Not "IF", "I will get three meals in before training"!!!!! No more "IF"! Only I "Will"!!!


it was a retorical question hehe


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lean pork mince and pasta for breakfast? BOOM! I'm having bcaas :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> lean pork mince and pasta for breakfast? BOOM! I'm having bcaas :/


Thats right  I dont mess around on a bulk hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

so any how iv met this new woman like iv said previously the last one went in the sh!tter fast , what you guys think of this new woman im talking with?

i think she`s fit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> so any how iv met this new woman like iv said previously the last one went in the sh!tter fast , what you guys think of this new woman im talking with?
> 
> i think she`s fit.
> 
> View attachment 103789


She certainly is endowed with lifes blessings mate...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> She certainly is endowed with lifes blessings mate...


I cant wait to play with lifes blessings


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I cant wait to play with lifes blessings


OOO you are awful'''but i like you!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> OOO you are awful'''but i like you!


Seriously though IF i get so lucky that i get to bed this woman then im not gonna have sex im gonna make love. Oh yeah im a hopeless romantic one of my flaws i guess


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

She seems to have all the right bits and bobs ;-D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> She seems to have all the right bits and bobs ;-D


Oh yes she does  Btw loving those legs mate !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> so any how iv met this new woman like iv said previously the last one went in the sh!tter fast , what you guys think of this new woman im talking with?
> 
> i think she`s fit.
> 
> View attachment 103789


got a pair pep on her.....even thought her bottoms said 'boobies' on them at first glance :lol: she's def my kinda shape :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Seriously though IF i get so lucky that i get to bed this woman then im not gonna have sex im gonna make love. Oh yeah im a hopeless romantic one of my flaws i guess


there's no reason u cant leave her looking like a burst couch *&* make love


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> there's no reason u cant leave her looking like a burst couch *&* make love


Lovely


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> got a pair pep on her.....even thought her bottoms said 'boobies' on them at first glance :lol: she's def my kinda shape :thumb:


her body seems VERY firm shes doing a KETO diet too so she is pretty fit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> her body *seems VERY firm* shes doing a KETO diet too so she is pretty fit


how the hell do u know?....u holding pics out on us


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> there's no reason u cant leave her looking like a burst couch *&* make love


hehe you got a point


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how the hell do u know?....u holding pics out on us


mmm yes... will post them up along with me & her together when she comes to visit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> mmm yes... will post them up along with me & her together when she comes to visit


tut


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Think i must be gaining weight by the day i feel great


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your are filling out fast too..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your are filling out fast too..


I am loving this test blast just loving it i feel great mood is going up & up.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well yesterday i ordered my pre-contest cycle 6 vials of FastRip230 & a tub of winny oh and 10 bottles of BulkRip400 for later use 

was only going to do 50mg ED of winny but here is my Pre-Contest cycle.

Week 1-6 1,5 ml FastRip230 ED

Week 3-6 100mg Winny ED.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Cant believe the difference mate (finally subbed BTW!!!)

How long till contest? (Still trying to catch up with this jorno)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Cant believe the difference mate (finally subbed BTW!!!)
> 
> How long till contest? (Still trying to catch up with this jorno)


Think its attributed to my total change in diet eating more varied & the blasts im doing. Also im training smart not just heavy. Thanks for subbing! Contests im entering 2 contests in april as one is only a week after the other


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Think its attributed to my total change in diet eating more varied & the blasts im doing. Also im training smart not just heavy. Thanks for subbing! Contests im entering 2 contests in april as one is only a week after the other


my diet and alcohol intake was a bit stupid for just over a week there. 10 days in Cancun will do that to anyone though I s'pose 

Was worth it though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> my diet and alcohol intake was a bit stupid for just over a week there. 10 days in Cancun will do that to anyone though I s'pose
> 
> Was worth it though.


Bet it was worth it mate youv gotta enjoy life too  Life is more then just diet , AAS & training  Not for me though as im competing in april so i have touched drink only twice this entire year one of them was my birthday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning sweetheart!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 103906
> Morning sweetheart!


Morning honey bunny


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Bet it was worth it mate youv gotta enjoy life too  Life is more then just diet , AAS & training  Not for me though as im competing in april so i have touched drink only twice this entire year *one of them was my birthday*


I'll let you away with this one but no more until you win that comp OK fella :nono:

Yeah, I'm not competing or anything, the missus and a few mates reckon I'm "obsessed" with my diet and training, honestly, I do enjoy the odd night out but i also like to get the most out of my cycles and try to balance that with living what most would deem a "normal" social life.

To some on here my diet/alcohol intake/training could be seen as lax but to others outwith the BB'ing/AAS community I'm "obsessed" lol figures!

The results speak for themselves though so I'm doing something right!

You keep up the good work though, plenty of time for drinking and eating sh1te after your comp. I WILL be reading this whole journal and most probably adjust my own diet/training a little as whatever your doing is working and working well :thumb:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning *honey bunny*


Hahaha my missus uses this as her username on some of her forums she's on, she's lurking around on this one also as HunnyXbunny or something lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Hahaha my missus uses this as her username on some of her forums she's on, she's lurking around on this one also as HunnyXbunny or something lol


I call her Bunsi!

And we use hunny bunny a lot to,weird a#?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I'll let you away with this one but no more until you win that comp OK fella :nono:
> 
> Yeah, I'm not competing or anything, the missus and a few mates reckon I'm "obsessed" with my diet and training, honestly, I do enjoy the odd night out but i also like to get the most out of my cycles and try to balance that with living what most would deem a "normal" social life.
> 
> ...


Remember obsessed is just a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated  Feel free to use any info you want to use from my journal and if you have any questions regarding anything you just give me a PM or leave a message on here  We walk a double edged sword my friend so its not easy doing what we do  And trust me after my comps i will be eating in every fastfood joint i lay my eyes on lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Where is the comp?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well yesterday i ordered my pre-contest cycle 6 vials of FastRip230 & a tub of winny oh and 10 bottles of BulkRip400 for later use
> 
> was only going to do 50mg ED of winny but here is my Pre-Contest cycle.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh you saw the light and went to 100mg of Winstrol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Where is the comp?


2 comps actually & its in Norway Sandefjord open then off to the Oslo Gran Prix.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Ahhhh you saw the light and went to 100mg of Winstrol


yes yes i did


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> 2 comps actually & its in Norway Sandefjord open then off to the Oslo Gran Prix.


Lovely mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lovely mate


Yeah im inn it to win it mate  Tbh you guys have been such a huge support that i honestly say it has alot to do with you guys spurring me on to get better


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah im inn it to win it mate  Tbh you guys have been such a huge support that i honestly say it has alot to do with you guys spurring me on to get better


Bless you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hepnin pumper?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hepnin pumper?


Really nice i had a mad back session today 180kg deadlift easy think i can go to 200 kg


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Video the 200 for auto worship.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

When are the comps mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> When are the comps mate?


In Norway at sandefjord & Oslo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Video the 200 for auto worship.


I will


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> In Norway at sandefjord & Oslo


When not where you big lump.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> When not where you big lump.


In april mate  I can hardly wait !


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

unbelievable mate, your progress is immense! pat on the back bro!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> unbelievable mate, your progress is immense! pat on the back bro!


Its all in the diet & that iv been training alot differently


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Iv just eaten 3 x 300gram tubs of cottage cheese with strawberry jam soooooo gooooodddd!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Infernal

are you some kind of mime artist in your free time coz your poses are mad as a box of frogs !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Infernal
> 
> are you some kind of mime artist in your free time coz your poses are mad as a box of frogs !


Does that mean you like them ?  Hehe sorry not a mime artist mate  Maybe their mad cause the guy doing them is kinda mad or abit nutty himself


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bought myself some supplements online yesterday bought 4,5 kg Gold Standard Whey 650 grams BCAA , 1kg L glutamine & a 6 pack of bodybuilding plastic tupper wear boxes designed for body builder meals


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Bought myself some supplements online yesterday bought 4,5 kg Gold Standard Whey 650 grams BCAA , 1kg L glutamine & a 6 pack of bodybuilding plastic tupper wear boxes designed for body builder meals


Those 6pack bag's are awesome! Wouldn't mind one myself!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lat spread is killer mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ShaunH101 said:


> Those 6pack bag's are awesome! Wouldn't mind one myself!


I started using mine this week, missus got it me for christmas and its brilliant. Get the odd idiot at work laughing because it is a massive food bag but fcuk them, they are all fat tw4ts.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I started using mine this week, missus got it me for christmas and its brilliant. Get the odd idiot at work laughing because it is a massive food bag but fcuk them, they are all fat tw4ts.


Yeah I always get it from work mates when I bring loads of chicken and rice in! As you say, fvck them!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ShaunH101 said:


> Yeah I always get it from work mates when I bring loads of chicken and rice in! As you say, fvck them!


Yep, they soon shut up when my arms veiny as fcuk and pumped from holding the big fcuking thing lol!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lat spread is killer mate.


Thanks im bulking again so im not that detailed now but im thicker though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Yeah I always get it from work mates when I bring loads of chicken and rice in! As you say, fvck them!


place i worked before people who looked at me funny or asked why i ate or did what i did ? I said i can ask you the same question why are you fat and im not ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So far today iv eaten protein porridge 100grams oats 48 grams of Gold standard whey & jam, second meal was a tub of cottage cheese 300grams & 200 grams of steak, now third meal will be a mass shake 50ml Olive oil , 100 grams of oats & 48 grams of whey GS.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Backs looking enormous mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Backs looking enormous mate!


My legs are coming along too will post em up on monday


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I know youve most probably covered this infernal but wats your typical diet like? Always seem to be making decent progress assisted or not I know you are too far down the darkside theres no way out for you man :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I know youve most probably covered this infernal but wats your typical diet like? Always seem to be making decent progress assisted or not I know you are too far down the darkside theres no way out for you man :laugh:


Well typically its very simple really i try to cover my protein from various sources of food and supp (mainly food) like oats , whey, steak sometimes , cottage cheese , chicken fillets & chicken mince, eggs. Like to vary my protein sources so that i can get alot of aminos acids in by eating food instead of supps & to cover my bases regards to fats and other important nutrients, regards to cals & carbs i like to eat clean oats , cals from the protein i eat , pasta , rice , when i bulk & slower carbs like brown rice & full grain pasta with a restricted fat intake lowered cals and upped protein on a diet  I use very little supps normaly except whey protein.

Also i eat veggies rich in fiber to controle slin release and get a more steady and even flow.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you eat lentils? They are a great source.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Do you eat lentils? They are a great source.


No i don`t but can try it  I also eat Kesam very nice indeed with some soft drink in it  Or juice


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I add the lentil in with my rice when its almost cooked, otherwise the lentils go white and tasteless, I cover the pan with a cloth, put the lid back on and leave it on the worktop to steam. Works a treat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> a week back pic starting to get some mass back now.
> 
> View attachment 103350


Massive back m8, women r sh1ts!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I add the lentil in with my rice when its almost cooked, otherwise the lentils go white and tasteless, I cover the pan with a cloth, put the lid back on and leave it on the worktop to steam. Works a treat.


i Have a rice cooker might try adding them in their with the rice


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Massive back m8, women r sh1ts!!


Yeah well some of them are just plain evil & i seem to meet alot of that kind, but iv met a new woman now she`s 26 & more mature then others iv dated


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning bum dabber


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bum dabber


Morning lover


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

so yesterday after my session a guy from the gym im competing through came to help me with posing practice & evaluate my progress & body. I was very happy to hear from him that my shot of actually winning the whole thing was pretty huge. I was told i had perfect proportions & was lacking much less then first timers usually do  So they were very pleased and that has made me very happy !


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I've just had your cottage cheese and strawberry jam recipe... Omfg that sh!t's like heaven!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> I've just had your cottage cheese and strawberry jam recipe... Omfg that sh!t's like heaven!!!!


Iknow its bloody amazing !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> so yesterday after my session a guy from the gym im competing through came to help me with posing practice & evaluate my progress & body. I was very happy to hear from him that my shot of actually winning the whole thing was pretty huge. I was told i had perfect proportions & was lacking much less then first timers usually do  So they were very pleased and that has made me very happy !


Told ya!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry been a bit hit and miss on here mate(you know why),you are able to glide with that back....yes?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sorry been a bit hit and miss on here mate(you know why),you are able to glide with that back....yes?


Hehe glide ? No but could try hehe  Anyway had a great weekend with a good friend movies & cottage cheese with jam lol . doing upper chest & triceps tomorrow so time to carb up !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just did my weekly injection and ready to beast the gym tomorrow. Its my favorite day tomorrow its upper chest & triceps. Think i will start my day off with some protein porridge then broccoli & chicken mince with pasta throughout the day, maybe a tub of cottage cheese before bed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think im inlove with cottage cheese i woke up & had to have it waited until the shop opened then went to the shop and bought 10 tubs , just eaten 2 of the fawkers for breakfest


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I think im inlove with cottage cheese i woke up & had to have it waited until the shop opened then went to the shop and bought 10 tubs , just eaten 2 of the fawkers for breakfest


I would really like to be able to stomach the stuff. Cheap, quick and easy and the macros are perfect for my diet. I just can't stand the texture of it though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> I would really like to be able to stomach the stuff. Cheap, quick and easy and the macros are perfect for my diet. I just can't stand the texture of it though.


have it with straberry jam mate its really nice that way


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

no gym today gym tomorrow as i needed to do alot of stuff today pick up my supps & buy a new charger for my phone & do abit of shopping to stock up on food. As i dont have a car this takes time... But i must say so far today iv eaten 3 tubs of cottage cheese & will be eating pasta & chicken mince with broccoli throughout the day.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good fella


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> Looking good fella


thank you means alot mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirty bastard.

Cottage cheese is puke in a small tub !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Dirty bastard.
> 
> Cottage cheese is puke in a small tub !


I freakin love it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

And btw guys the older woman i met you know the one a few pages back in better Better bodies cloths ? She is coming to me right before new year & spending couple of days with me celebrating new years with me too  :wub:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> And btw guys the older woman i met you know the one a few pages back in better Better bodies cloths ? She is coming to me right before new year & spending couple of days with me celebrating new years with me too  :wub:


Good man,enjoy all aspects of that with your megs test level


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I freakin love it


its ok, I am going to try the jam thing! got some low sugar stuff in thats nice!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbaird said:


> its ok, I am going to try the jam thing! got some low sugar stuff in thats nice!


Let me know how you like it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Morning big man! Things are definitely on the up for you bro! Keep smashing that cottage cheese down your neck, doing you the world of good!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Morning big man! Things are definitely on the up for you bro! Keep smashing that cottage cheese down your neck, doing you the world of good!


sorry for late reply mate im doing great  Things are coming together i think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


thank you so much


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brilliant mate, still holding condition. roll on april


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant mate, still holding condition. roll on april


Yeah iv started lowering calories on off days & mainly getting in my protein then upping my cals on training days. Im 86 kg now so its slower but much better i think  Not feeling too well this week though :/ Think im getting sick...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah iv started lowering calories on off days & mainly getting in my protein then upping my cals on training days. Im 86 kg now so its slower but much better i think  Not feeling too well this week though :/ Think im getting sick...


aww mate you'll soon be fuked with this illness like the rest of us  im at the back end of mine and just in time.....P!SHED TOMORROW!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 104538
> View attachment 104539


I stand by what i have said,you will be a future fookin force to reconed with,keep crackin the poses to match the build,proud of you buddy,you may be on big doses,but the difference is you are ready to be and know your onions,,,,,,,superb.

How are your calves?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how old are u mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how old are u mate?


im 24 mate  Still just a young wee one


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I stand by what i have said,you will be a future fookin force to reconed with,keep crackin the poses to match the build,proud of you buddy,you may be on big doses,but the difference is you are ready to be and know your onions,,,,,,,superb.
> 
> How are your calves?


Might hit a calf pose later tonight so show you  Im pretty hairy though hehe but really without all of the support from you guys i would have never pushed myself this far. I will continue to try and make you guys proud i just wish that you guys could be their on my shows. Iv found out one thing from the gear usage though & thats is iv found out what works for me. And by that i mean dry compounds like test, Tren & mast i think i will try keeping leanish while bulking maybe try EQ , Tbol , anavar & even very high dosages of Primobolan with test & Tren on a cut.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Calf pose'd be good to see, think that when the muscles separate - Soleus & Gastroc- looks great. :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Calf pose'd be good to see, think that when the muscles separate - Soleus & Gastroc- looks great. :thumbup1:


will try & do one before gym time then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> im 24 mate  Still just a young wee one


im 25 and feel fukin ancient :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im 25 and feel fukin ancient :lol:


Fvck me you've had a tough life.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Fvck me you've had a tough life.


llf, yes.....yes i have


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You little fvcks, I'm not far off being old enough to be your dad! :/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

defdaz said:


> You little fvcks, I'm not far off being old enough to be your dad! :/


Step aside butch!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

were is this fella infernal. not bin on line for a while ,not like him ..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

LER said:


> were is this fella infernal. not bin on line for a while ,not like him ..


Chances he's on a turkey and narcotics induced binge


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:



> Chances he's on a turkey and narcotics induced binge


SHAGGIN!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope you had a great day / holiday mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Defo coke and poke


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im back people just was at my gran`s for Xmas had a great time got some new cloths , perfume & ate turkey & ribs. Coke no but later on this week their will deffo be some poking going on 

I also got my contest cycle in the mail & my source being such a great guy filled them each every vial, with a 1 extra ml & gave me a free tub of winstrol to boot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No shaggin then!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No shaggin then!


Oh not this time i just had a great time at my gran parents Oh & i got my gear for april  So im really pleased . Got perfume for Xmas new shoes and new cloths too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh not this time i just had a great time at my gran parents Oh & i got my gear for april  So im really pleased . Got perfume for Xmas new shoes and new cloths too


Only you would call after shave ,perfume xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Only you would call after shave ,perfume xx


Im abit of a dandy hehe


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope u had a great chrimbo mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im abit of a dandy hehe


Who dear?

You dear?

Oh dear!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Who dear?
> 
> You dear?
> 
> Oh dear!


Yes dear me dear my dear


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes dear me dear my dear


What happened to buxom ladies with twin hoobleboobles?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hope u had a great chrimbo mate


loved it mate just loved it  Got the perfume i wanted 1 Million by paco Rabanne


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What happened to buxom ladies with twin hoobleboobles?


shes coming tomorrow mate :thumb: spending newyears with me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> loved it mate just loved it  Got the perfume i wanted 1 Million by paco Rabanne


that the womans stuff? :tongue: nice 1 son, u met that burd yit?


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

There a woman 1 million and a men 1 million and the men one rocks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> that the womans stuff? :tongue: nice 1 son, u met that burd yit?


got the one for men & i love it & the birds coming tomorrow to spend a few days & new year with me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> got the one for men & i love it & the birds coming tomorrow to spend a few days & new year with me


nice!

i got D & G 'the one' for men & my *favourite* HUGO BOSS 'bottled night' love this stuff......love my smellies


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice!
> 
> i got D & G 'the one' for men & my *favourite* HUGO BOSS 'bottled night' love this stuff......love my smellies


i tried Prada for men the actual liquid in the bottle is light see through purple , best perfume iv ever used but cant remember the name of it except it was made by Prada .Gotta say im exited for tomorrow & nervous like always when meeting a new woman


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> i tried Prada for men the actual liquid in the bottle is light see through purple , best perfume iv ever used but cant remember the name of it except it was made by Prada .Gotta say im exited for tomorrow & nervous like always when meeting a new woman


how far is she travelling mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how far is she travelling mate?


3 hours from here mate  nicest woman you will ever meet she works at a kindergarden & loves to take care of people


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> 3 hours from here mate  nicest woman you will ever meet she works at a kindergarden & *loves to take care of people*


now were talking....mind the pics lol


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

sounds like you found your self a good bird, good for you! you better take care of her back

JanikVon D did you ever try chanel Blue, a little price buy nice spell, surprised to see such good taste in perfumes here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> now were talking....mind the pics lol


she has a low metabolism so she`s into fitness & bodybuilding in a MAJOR WAY. Idk what she ment by sucking all the knowledge out of me though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrlooolz said:


> sounds like you found your self a good bird, good for you! you better take care of her back
> 
> JanikVon D did you ever try chanel Blue, a little price buy nice spell, surprised to see such good taste in perfumes here


chanel Blue is good but pricey as you say, but its worth the price to not wear what everyone els is wearing, i like to stand out that way by using what others dont  Oh i will take care of her dont worry about that i have not bought fireworks this year cause we wont need it


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

you should try the D&G one also good. just come over here to dubai i still owe u one for the help, there is a shop where you can get testers. i stock perfume from them. cheap and testers much strong just like pharma grade lol

and infernal , i let out a uncontrollable chuckle @ work, when i read your "sucking the knowledge out of you" lucky bastard


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> she has a low metabolism so she`s into fitness & bodybuilding in a MAJOR WAY. *Idk what she ment by sucking all the knowledge out of me though*


pmsl....a keeper


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mrlooolz said:


> sounds like you found your self a good bird, good for you! you better take care of her back
> 
> JanikVon D did you ever try chanel Blue, a little price buy nice spell, surprised to see such good taste in perfumes here


na not tried it tbh....ill have a wiff next time im in town


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....a keeper


Yeah hope this one works out  I wasnt so lucky last time ...


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

been 3 years for me since anything serious. met someone now, shes 12 years older than me, jesus i dont know what am getting into.

good luck. if she is and she will be what you expect her to be, then hold on to her like you do those dumbells


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah hope this one works out  I wasnt so lucky last time ...


just take it as it comes mate...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrlooolz said:


> been 3 years for me since anything serious. met someone now, shes 12 years older than me, jesus i dont know what am getting into.
> 
> good luck. if she is and she will be what you expect her to be, then hold on to her like you do those dumbells


me too mate i have not had a decent relationship since my ex wife...


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

ill try not to bother you to much with my pm's then till after new year :whistling: haha

bring your A game brother!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrlooolz said:


> ill try not to bother you to much with my pm's then till after new year :whistling: haha
> 
> bring your A game brother!


yeah sorry about that iv been away so much you see and everytime iv seen you write me iv always been away  But will not be that buisy right after new years except dieting and training so hit me up after new year bro


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> just take it as it comes mate...


So true just go with the flow


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 105391


Looking good mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks mate  I have not even started my cut yet so it will be very nice to see results when i do


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pins are looking ace mate......u shaved the cvnts? :lol:

ull be buzzing for today no doupt!!! hope u have a ball son


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pins are looking ace mate......u shaved the cvnts? :lol:
> 
> ull be buzzing for today no doupt!!! hope u have a ball son


Just so exited you have no idea!  Gonna be a great new year no doubt  Going to buy 1 bottle of white wine for new years as i dont plan on getting wasted just enjoy myself with the woman thats coming today  You know make steak, asparges & baked potato have abit of red wine then drink the white wine  Want to make it special for her you see want her to really enjoy herself


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Just so exited you have no idea!  Gonna be a great new year no doubt  Going to buy 1 bottle of white wine for new years as i dont plan on getting wasted just enjoy myself with the woman thats coming today  You know make steak, asparges & baked potato have abit of red wine then drink the white wine  Want to make it special for her you see want her to really enjoy herself


haha, good lad. whens she due to arrive?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, good lad. whens she due to arrive?


this afternoon picking her up at about 6 or so


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

boat delayed argh ! Anyway i shaved for her my beloved beard is gone. How do i look ? Ready ?


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> boat delayed argh ! Anyway i shaved for her my beloved beard is gone. How do i look ? Ready ?
> 
> View attachment 105443


Tell her to sit on your boat,she will arrive faster


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

That went to hell in a handbasket her ****ing dog was at home & got deathly ill she left my place after a hour of being their & went straight home to take the dog to the vet . Heartbroken AGAIN!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> That went to hell in a handbasket her ****ing dog was at home & got deathly ill she left my place after a hour of being their & went straight home to take the dog to the vet . Heartbroken AGAIN!


Player!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Progress here is outstanding mate, well done.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Progress here is outstanding mate, well done.


thanks mate i do my best


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> That went to hell in a handbasket her ****ing dog was at home & got deathly ill she left my place after a hour of being their & went straight home to take the dog to the vet . Heartbroken AGAIN!


That sucks! :cursing:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> That went to hell in a handbasket her ****ing dog was at home & got deathly ill she left my place after a hour of being their & went straight home to take the dog to the vet . Heartbroken AGAIN!


FFS mate hope you at least got a nosh....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> FFS mate hope you at least got a nosh....


nope didnt even get that ! :cursing: some kissing but that was it ! :crying:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> boat delayed argh ! Anyway i shaved for her my beloved beard is gone. How do i look ? Ready ?
> 
> View attachment 105443


Oh! I liked the beard....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah bad luck about that lass mate! But chin up plenty more fish in the sea, and more time for training!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Ah bad luck about that lass mate! But chin up plenty more fish in the sea, and more time for training!


Very true !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right boys here is the deal i will not throw up any update pictures before im atleast 6 weeks into my prep diet  I want you to really see the difference from the pics iv posted up 2012 and 6 weeks from now  But please i ask for your continued support as i could not have done this without you guys !  @biglbs @latblaster @George bean @defdaz @Milky @JANIKvonD @mai everyone i will show you what i am really made off these upcoming months


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am the same regarding pics mate, l feel like you dont show much result wise with too many pics.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am the same regarding pics mate, l feel like you dont show much result wise with too many pics.


Yeah & this time its my first contest prep so im really exited myself @Milky im kinda nervous as well  But will update my diet & training and all sorts as often as i can though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate it is a pleasure supporting you,as i said i see fantastic things coming here.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate it is a pleasure supporting you,as i said i see fantastic things coming here.


You guys are like the friends iv never had tbh  Just wish you could be their and see me pose  Its true what they say you can meet true friends anywhere & you lot are the best so far. And when im done after april i will come down to the UK for a visit we bunch have just got to get together & train then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> That went to hell in a handbasket her ****ing dog was at home & got deathly ill she left my place after a hour of being their & went straight home to take the dog to the vet . Heartbroken AGAIN!


ffs mate, been any contact since then?

hope ya had a good new year bud....looking forward to walking the journey with ya as per. BUT.....i guarantee u cant wait 6weeks before posting pics :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs mate, been any contact since then?
> 
> hope ya had a good new year bud....looking forward to walking the journey with ya as per. BUT.....i guarantee u cant wait 6weeks before posting pics :lol:


Hehe its a bet 6 weeks it is then !  :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Got a biglbs hug waiting for ya,no one escapes it........


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe its a bet 6 weeks it is then !  :thumb:


originally i read 'until 6 weeks out' & had to double take it :lol: 6 weeks aint bad tbf.....6weeks out is more like a bet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe its a bet 6 weeks it is then !  :thumb:


2 perhaps 3


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

get someone to film your show..there might be an official vid made on the day,there great to watch now and again.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Got a biglbs hug waiting for ya,no one escapes it........


I LOVE hugging :wub:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> get someone to film your show..there might be an official vid made on the day,there great to watch now and again.


I will  Gotta get a good rest this weekend cause come monday i start fasted morning cardio walk 1 hour every morning


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> originally i read 'until 6 weeks out' & had to double take it :lol: 6 weeks aint bad tbf.....6weeks out is more like a bet


hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wait guys iv already got my after april bulk lined up basically gonna follow my pre contest diet all year around & just up the calories that way i will stay lean but have a good bulk, and iv gotten my after april blast all lined up too 

1,5g test

500mg Tren

500mg Mast

1000mg EQ

600mg deca

tren ace 150mg eod.

Triple X caps or bullets as fusion calls them 8 week end of blast

This might seem much but i dont use it all at once i do 12 weeks of TREN enan then switch it with deca and have the EQ & mast through out the blast , then at the end of the blast i do the Tren ace & triple X for 8 weeks then i cruise on 500mg test for 15 weeks


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> I am the same regarding pics mate, l feel like you dont show much result wise with too many pics.


Er... oh. Ooops.... :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

That's some cycle mate, what's the date of the show, sorry I know it's no doubt mentioned already but I have missed it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> Just wait guys iv already got my after april bulk lined up basically gonna follow my pre contest diet all year around & just up the calories that way i will stay lean but have a good bulk, and iv gotten my after april blast all lined up too
> 
> 1,5g test
> 
> ...


Wow! I need to up my dose! 

Can't wait to see how you progress mate, really cant! Best of luck beast.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Speedway said:


> That's some cycle mate, what's the date of the show, sorry I know it's no doubt mentioned already but I have missed it.


Its in april mate start of april


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Wow! I need to up my dose!
> 
> Can't wait to see how you progress mate, really cant! Best of luck beast.


Haha me beast ? Your the beast here mate  A true beast and icant wait to see how you progress either mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He uses a drip with a bucket cotaining gear,people ask what it is at the shops and he just smiles and gives them some pretzels and a kinder egg.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He uses a drip with a bucket cotaining gear,people ask what it is at the shops and he just smiles and gives them some pretzels and a kinder egg.


 :lol: :lol::lol:Just love your humor :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My pre contest diet s tarting monday  Here you go 

meal 1 200 g Chicken fillets,50 grams brokkoli,1 tablespoon peanut butter a scoop BCAA & multivitamins.

meal 2. 200g chicken fillets,50gram brokkoli,1 tablespoon peanut butter.

meal 3 200g kylling/fish 50 grams brokkoli,60 gram rice.made inn raps oil.

meal 3 after workout oats 100g a handful raisins,50 gram whey protein powder inn water with cinnamon.

meal 4 after workout. 60gram vitargo med kreatin og 40 gram protein.made with water.

kylling/torsk 200 g rice 60 g og more broccoli 50 grams.

before bed time last meal 5. chicken or fish 200g rice 60g and 50 gram brokkoli.

zma and BCAA before i fall asleep.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> Haha me beast ? Your the beast here mate  A true beast and icant wait to see how you progress either mate


Ah thanks mate  Fingers crossed we both carry some silverware home with us for all our hard effort!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Ah thanks mate  Fingers crossed we both carry some silverware home with us for all our hard effort!


So you like the diet ? Its set up by a guy who has competed along time won alot


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> So you like the diet ? Its set up by a guy who has competed along time won alot


Effective but mind-numbingly boring. I'd rather stay fat mate! :lol: To me, these kinds of diets are for people who are too lazy to be bothered to come up with more interesting and varied food. It's really not hard to pick some macro-nutrient numbers and then meet those numbers each day with a variety of food.

There seems to be some kind of macho thing going on with bodybuilders and their contest diets - look at me, I'm eating so plain - I must be better than you!! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Effective but mind-numbingly boring. I'd rather stay fat mate! :lol: To me, these kinds of diets are for people who are too lazy to be bothered to come up with more interesting and varied food. It's really not hard to pick some macro-nutrient numbers and then meet those numbers each day with a variety of food.
> 
> There seems to be some kind of macho thing going on with bodybuilders and their contest diets - look at me, I'm eating so plain - I must be better than you!! :lol:


Hahaha i see what you mean mate thank fuk i only need to eat like this until april  Then its burgerking and donner kebab time !!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I mean, come on, broccoli five times a day? Just find out how many grams of carbs you are meant to have each meal and get them from a variety of veg like lettuce, salad onions, beetroot, leek, green beans, peas, parsnip, potato, tomatoes, onion etc. etc. etc. Makes no sense to stick to one veg and reduce the variety of phytochemicals you're taking in.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> I mean, come on, broccoli five times a day? Just find out how many grams of carbs you are meant to have each meal and get them from a variety of veg like lettuce, salad onions, beetroot, leek, green beans, peas, parsnip, potato, tomatoes, onion etc. etc. etc. Makes no sense to stick to one veg and reduce the variety of phytochemicals you're taking in.


I will tweak it abit on the veggies thought gonna have salad with it & asparges too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

woke up this morning at 5 had my morning cardio walk for a hour before i got home had a shower & ate my first meal , second meal in half a hour, 3 meal at 12, then pwo whey shake & 1MR preworkout drink.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bought peanut butter & raisins & cinnamon as i was missing those things for my diet role on third meal !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> woke up this morning at 5 had my morning cardio walk for a hour before i got home had a shower & ate my first meal , second meal in half a hour, 3 meal at 12, then pwo whey shake & 1MR preworkout drink.


Spot on,are you in country or town mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Spot on,are you in country or town mate?


country side mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> country side mate


I bet the walk was nice then,any pics of where you live?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I bet the walk was nice then,any pics of where you live?


I could post some up later on if you want


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I could post some up later on if you want


Good idea,always nice to see nice places in the world bro x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good idea,always nice to see nice places in the world bro x


Okey will do


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right boys & girls third meal down at 12 had my pwo shake & 1MR now im ready as ****!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a good session lower chest & triceps will update what & how iv trained every muscle at the end of the week. Feels great to be on diet im going to gradually turn down the weight i lift & up the reps to avoid injury and shape the muscle. So my lifts will take a huge hit during my diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Had a good session lower chest & triceps will update what & how iv trained every muscle at the end of the week. Feels great to be on diet im going to gradually turn down the weight i lift & up the reps to avoid injury and shape the muscle. So my lifts will take a huge hit during my diet.


end of the week!!!!! f.uck that. im not reading a huge block section of your f.ucking week you slag.

post todays and pull your finger out!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> end of the week!!!!! f.uck that. im not reading a huge block section of your f.ucking week you slag.
> 
> post todays and pull your finger out!


Lol okey mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Felt abit weak today .

Chest.

Flatbench 60kg 15 reps , 80kg 12 reps, 100 kg 10 reps , 110kg 8 reps.

flat dumbell press. 40kg 8 reps all 3 sets.

Flies on machine 45 kg loads of reps 20 or so each sett 3 sets . negatives every rep.

Triceps.

Smallpresses barbell. 50kg 15 reps each set x 3 sets ful range of motion with negatives.

straight barbell frenchpress/skull crushers. 36 kg kept it light 10- 12 reps.

cable pushdowns with bar whole stack 10 reps 3 sets.

Reverse grip cable pulldowns 45 kg 15 reps each set 3 sets.

BCAA & vitargo & whey shake straight after session.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> end of the week!!!!! f.uck that. im not reading a huge block section of your f.ucking week you slag.
> 
> post todays and pull your finger out!


Their you go ya poppy cawk lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So where are these pics of where you live? Im interested now.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> So where are these pics of where you live? Im interested now.


Ah fuk i forgot wil ltake them tomorrow


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Felt abit weak today .
> 
> Chest.
> 
> ...


well fu.cking done.

keep it up!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well fu.cking done.
> 
> keep it up!


Thanks but i feel so weak now im usually much stronger but im also on a diet now so it might be that  I hate being weak hehe


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks but i feel so weak now im usually much stronger but im also on a diet now so it might be that  I hate being weak hehe


diet shouldnt make you weak tbh mate. not unless sub 8 percent. if you are losing strength fast, you are over dieting in my opinion.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> diet shouldnt make you weak tbh mate. not unless sub 8 percent. if you are losing strength fast, you are over dieting in my opinion.


Idk i will have a talk with my prep guy and see what he says.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

could not sleep until late så woke abit later today the broccoli is cooking & everything is on its way as it will always be  feel great after yesterdays workout , today its back & calf`s


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> could not sleep until late så woke abit later today the broccoli is cooking & everything is on its way as it will always be  feel great after yesterdays workout , today its back & calf`s


Love reading positive comments like this mate! Kick some ass on back big man! Legs for me!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Love reading positive comments like this mate! Kick some ass on back big man! Legs for me!


I have legs on friday  yeah will go heavy as hell today ! I will be going heavy the first 6 weeks or so of the diet  Then gradually do more reps & do less weight


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> could not sleep until late så woke abit later today the* broccoli *is cooking & everything is on its way as it will always be  feel great after yesterdays workout , today its back & calf`s


love that stuff,eat as much as you can..raw even! better than cardio.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> love that stuff,eat as much as you can..raw even! better than cardio.


it actually has improved my over all health immensely ! Today i didnt get to the gym cause of the medication & its side effects one of them having days with nausia & no hunger so im really p!ssed off since today started so well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,sounds like cns is tired and you need a 4/5 day break,remember all the gear in the world will not make cns stronger,you are only human buddy!xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,sounds like cns is tired and you need a 4/5 day break,remember all the gear in the world will not make cns stronger,you are only human buddy!xx


Thanks but iv already had nearly 2 week break over Xmas :/ So idk what it could be  :sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks but iv already had nearly *2 week break over Xmas* :/ So idk what it could be  :sad:


could be that lol

all's looking well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

had a okey back session nothing special to report feel weaker but already looking alot better, tempted to post a pic up but i remembered my 6 week bet with you guys hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

had a great morning ate my chicken & broccoli had my table spoon of peanut butter & a scoop of BCAA and all my multivitamins eating again at 10.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> had a okey back session nothing special to report feel weaker but already looking alot better, tempted to post a pic up but i remembered my 6 week bet with you guys hehe


you must be looking better by now mate, i can transform mine in a week.......lets see the pics lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> you must be looking better by now mate, i can transform mine in a week.......lets see the pics lol.


But i look so damn small in the pic i took :/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> But i look so damn small in the pic i took :/


why did u take a pic if u didnt plan on posting it  we wont hold ya to any bet mate.....get it up ya pic whoring cvnt! my [email protected] banks running low anyway


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> why did u take a pic if u didnt plan on posting it  we wont hold ya to any bet mate.....get it up ya pic whoring cvnt! my [email protected] banks running low anyway


argh sooooo damn tempting but i must warn you i look very small in that pic :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Argh ffsake cant resist !!!... Be warned i look abit small in the pic.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Argh ffsake cant resist !!!... Be warned i look abit small in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 107125


fukin'ell mate u look great! waist is tiny now!.....makes all the difference to the rest of ur upper body mate, arms look massive. reps


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Really ? I think i look **** but then again its only my first week of prep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Really ? I think i look **** but then again its only my first week of prep


seriously mate....see big changes there


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Argh ffsake cant resist !!!... Be warned i look abit small in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 107125


Beast


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking good (fullHomo)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Looking good (fullHomo)


reminds me of a young gaspari,this guy is going places..(semihomo)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> reminds me of a young gaspari,this guy is going places..(semihomo)


Alright! get a room!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mal said:


> reminds me of a young gaspari,this guy is going places..(semihomo)


can deffo see that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

really a young gaspari ? WOW thats the biggest compliment i think i ever have gotten in my life  You guys you just make this all worth while  <3 <3 <3 :wub:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> seriously mate....see big changes there


Going to be nice to see the changes in 12 weeks time hope i can be ready for my comps by then


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

A clearer picture for you guys so you can judge it better.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

what happened to the pictures of where you live?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> what happened to the pictures of where you live?


DAMMIT give me a couple of min


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 107273
> View attachment 107274
> View attachment 107275


looks amazing, you lucky git


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

best thing is really great cardio is just right outside my doorstep


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely area mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lovely area mate


Yeah but i must admit their are tons of even more beautiful places around here


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> best thing is really great cardio is just right outside my doorstep


looks very similar to devon that.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

that a lake i see?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow mate you are looking good!! Keep it up buddy. And where you live is awesome. Must visit Norway one day.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Marc mate youve come on a shed load! You look great mate im very impressed! Wish i looked like you lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> that a lake i see?


No its a fjord its the ocean


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Marc mate youve come on a shed load! You look great mate im very impressed! Wish i looked like you lol


really? Seriously i dont think i look that good  But thanks alot means so much that i have your support & that goes for all of you guys !  <3 Love you all to death


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Wow mate you are looking good!! Keep it up buddy. And where you live is awesome. Must visit Norway one day.


Well my door is always open to you guys  So you or anyone of you on my thread wanting to come over & train abit with me and so on are always welcome


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

great workout today had legs , delts & biceps.

Legs.

Squats : 50kg warmup, 80kg 10 reps , 100 kg 8 reps , 120 kg 8 reps.

legpress : 200kg kg 10 reps, 230kg 10 reps , 250kg 8 reps.

stiff legged deads : 60kg 10 reps, 80 kg 10 reps , 80 kg 10 reps.

delts: behind the neck press (barbell) 50 kg all sets 15 reps.

front delt press (barbell) 50kg 20 reps, 60kg 10 reps, 60 kg 10 reps.

reverse delt flies with dumbells, 15kg kept it light 3 sets until failure.

Biceps: straight bar curl, 26kg standing strict form x 3 sets 15 reps each time.

dumbell curls 20kg dumbells , 8 reps each set x 3 sets.

reverse cabel curl with small straight bar, 45kg x 3 sets x 15 reps each set.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fair old session there. fridays is chest and arms before you go to da club though so confused as to why you are doing legs???


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> fair old session there. fridays is chest and arms before you go to da club though so confused as to why you are doing legs???


Number one i dont drink alot nearly never.

2. i like to change things up so the body never knows what the hells is coming along next time


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking great in your latest pic mate, your going to be in amazing shape come April.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Drank alot of water today so im very bloated been told to eat more salt and sodium in general cause , i did not need to shed water now only fat .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Looking great in your latest pic mate, your going to be in amazing shape come April.


i certainly hope so fingers crossed !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> really? Seriously i dont think i look that good  But thanks alot means so much that i have your support & that goes for all of you guys !  <3 Love you all to death


Are you now starting to beleive us x?x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Are you now starting to beleive us x?x


Well i believe you i just dont have that much faith in myself sometimes thats all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> No its a fjord its the ocean


id love an ocean view! so much so that my next house i going to have 1


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking great mate, keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looking great mate, keep at it :thumbup1:


Oh i will  Thanks for the support mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

full day for tomorrow in morning is BCAA & cardio then first meal then second & third & some shopping for food , then gym & then rest of my meals & make the meals for the next day. God i love this.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

You're looking good. Keep up the hard work x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> full day for tomorrow in morning is BCAA & cardio then first meal then second & third & some shopping for food , then gym & then rest of my meals & make the meals for the next day. God i love this.


Glad you're still at the coalface matey...thanks for reps z xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

third meal pre workout whey shake and porridge with water & raisins.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yesterday turned out horrible i felt so sick all day i barely wanted to move , i got all my meals in though so it wasnt a total waste but idk what came over me i had literally NO ENERGY in my body.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> yesterday turned out horrible i felt so sick all day i barely wanted to move , i got all my meals in though so it wasnt a total waste but idk what came over me i had literally NO ENERGY in my body.


Rest needed,by sounds of it,you ok today?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Rest needed,by sounds of it,you ok today?


idk i dont have any feeling in 2 of my fingers my pinky & the ones beside it on my left hand and down the innside of my palm...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope you feel better asap buddy

nothing worse then illness for setting back training


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> hope you feel better asap buddy
> 
> nothing worse then illness for setting back training


Well hello their ! Long time !  Yeah i bloody hope that i get okey soon...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Well hello their ! Long time !  Yeah i bloody hope that i get okey soon...


when is your proposed first comp mate

sorry to lazy to read back through it all lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> when is your proposed first comp mate
> 
> sorry to lazy to read back through it all lol


Actually 2 comps in a row its in the beginning of april


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually 2 comps in a row its in the beginning of april


thats awesome mate

what weight do you reckon youll fall around come comp time


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you havnt got time to be ill,,get to the gym now!!! got any progress pics?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> you havnt got time to be ill,,get to the gym now!!! got any progress pics?


the one in my AVI is about 2 pages up or so very bloated due to the fact that i was told to do it on purpose. But will take some more pics later on today i think


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thats awesome mate
> 
> what weight do you reckon youll fall around come comp time


oh about 78 kg i think competing in the minus 80kg class


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> idk i dont have any feeling in 2 of my fingers my pinky & the ones beside it on my left hand and down the innside of my palm...


Trapped nerve in neck that sounds like mate,needs a click!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Trapped nerve in neck that sounds like mate,needs a click!


How can i fix it???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> How can i fix it???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 107674


Wrong in so many ways:eek:

osteopath realy mate


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking good xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows marc getting on?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

oi,what is happening?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bad news guys iv been away from the gym since last week i have had a battle with the socials about money and so on , have not had money to even get to the gym & my comp prep is not looking good. Basically cant afford the gym cant`t afford the trip 4 times a week to the gym & food is on a alltime low. So cause of this iv been out handing out job applications everywhere i can. But my prep is going down the ****ter due to my economy being so bad atm. Its really getting me depressed & down and things are not going well atm.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well that's shít! Chin up mate.

Remember, this is a hobby and doesn't pay the bills 

Good luck on the job front.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well that's shít! Chin up mate.
> 
> Remember, this is a hobby and doesn't pay the bills
> 
> Good luck on the job front.


Not a hobby anymore for my part its nearly my life i wish i could bodybuild ED & get paid for it , but sadly its not so


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> bad news guys iv been away from the gym since last week i have had a battle with the socials about money and so on , have not had money to even get to the gym & my comp prep is not looking good. Basically cant afford the gym cant`t afford the trip 4 times a week to the gym & food is on a alltime low. So cause of this iv been out handing out job applications everywhere i can. But my prep is going down the ****ter due to my economy being so bad atm. Its really getting me depressed & down and things are not going well atm.


thats a shame mate,hope things pick up for you...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> thats a shame mate,hope things pick up for you...


Really been getting me down had to borrow money from relatives this week to buy food ffsake :crying:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Not a hobby anymore for my part its nearly my life i wish i could bodybuild ED & get paid for it , but sadly its not so


Unfortunately mate probably 1 in 1 million make it professionally.

How many pro's on here do we see.... yeah a few lads get a sponsor but they still run a full time job too.

No pro's on this board of 60k members. To make it professionally you have time have LOTS of money in place to fund this passion.

Food alone is expensive, then supps, then gear 

Easily the most expensive hobby I've had!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Unfortunately mate probably 1 in 1 million make it professionally.
> 
> How many pro's on here do we see.... yeah a few lads get a sponsor but they still run a full time job too.
> 
> ...


i dont care about turning pro i dont care about the money , i just care about doing what i love & maybe someday teach others what iknow so to benefit them. Opening my own gym thats my ultimate dream, and gaining credit as a good athlete in the sport is really essential to getting a good base of clients & and a good reputation in the future


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> i dont care about turning pro i dont care about the money , i just care about doing what i love & maybe someday teach others what iknow so to benefit them. Opening my own gym thats my ultimate dream, and gaining credit as a good athlete in the sport is really essential to getting a good base of clients & and a good reputation in the future


Lol, you just said you wanted to do it each day and get paid?!

As I said mate, this is a HOBBY and yes we get passionate about it but it's not the be all and end all to life!

So concentrate on work, eating and training as and when you can. You'll come good :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you just said you wanted to do it each day and get paid?!
> 
> As I said mate, this is a HOBBY and yes we get passionate about it but it's not the be all and end all to life!
> 
> So concentrate on work, eating and training as and when you can. You'll come good :beer:


Yeah like train & train others getting rich is not my intention


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sh!temare mate, u been on the dole this whole time? good luck on the job hunt mate...sure itll work out


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sh!temare mate, u been on the dole this whole time? good luck on the job hunt mate...sure itll work out


yeah been doing abit of doorwork on the side but socials found out so had to quit it. So basically in financially fuked. Being on the dole is not something i say cause im not proud of it...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> bad news guys iv been away from the gym since last week i have had a battle with the socials about money and so on , have not had money to even get to the gym & my comp prep is not looking good. Basically cant afford the gym cant`t afford the trip 4 times a week to the gym & food is on a alltime low. So cause of this iv been out handing out job applications everywhere i can. But my prep is going down the ****ter due to my economy being so bad atm. Its really getting me depressed & down and things are not going well atm.


It is not what sets you back that sets you aside as a champion

,it i what you do not let set you back,

when you remember there is always a way....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It is not what sets you back that sets you aside as a champion
> 
> ,it i what you do not let set you back,
> 
> when you remember there is always a way....


Since i cant compete now i will spend the time perfecting my physique even further & by god i swear i will reach that stage even if it drains my life completely.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Since i cant compete now i will spend the time perfecting my physique even further & by god i swear i will reach that stage even if it drains my life completely.


Everything for a reason then mate,accept it and move on,even thank it for happening so you let it go,,,,,,good man


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Everything for a reason then mate,accept it and move on,even thank it for happening so you let it go,,,,,,good man


i swear i will bring a physique to the stage & UKM taht will make peoples jaws drop i swear it. I will bounce back & my body will look even better when the time comes along i swear it you i will make you guys proud.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> i swear i will bring a physique to the stage & UKM taht will make peoples jaws drop i swear it. I will bounce back & my body will look even better when the time comes along i swear it you i will make you guys proud.


Proud now mate,just keep going and showing,we are all very proud of your achievements,that is a fact bro x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Proud now mate,just keep going and showing,we are all very proud of your achievements,that is a fact bro x


That made my tears come out im so happy i have friends like you all & i will come over in summer time & train with several of you aswell  If i can get a job that is <3


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

got to the gym today my granma thinks im not the same person if i dont train , so she lent me money to travel to the gym god i live her, anyway here is a pic from when i came home from my workout a hour later .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gran is roud too,cool


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gran is roud too,cool


she knows bodybuilding is a huge part of my life & she is like my mother well in a sense she is my mother.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hahaha. look at that gansta stare.

such a "G"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahaha. look at that gansta stare.
> 
> such a "G"


really a gangsta stare?  I just thought i looked tired :laugh:But thanks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> really a gangsta stare?  I just thought i looked tired :laugh:But thanks


na. i can imagine a "yeeeeaahh maaayyne" right before the smirk with a slow nod.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

workout today was great did things abit differently:

Chest.

9 sets of flat benchpress. 60kg 15 reps, 80 kg 12 reps, 100 kg 10 reps, 110kg 8 reps, 120 kg 6 reps then back down again 110kg 8 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 80kg 12 reps, 60kg 12 reps.

Dumbell flies. 4 sets 20kg dumbells 8 reps each set 3 sets.

cable flies dont remember weight but did 4 sets & 10-12 reps each set.

Triceps.

small press. 50kg x 3 sets x 8-10 reps each.

reverse grip bench. 40kg x 3sets x 10-12 reps each.

reverse cable pull straight small bar. very light 45kg x 15 reps each.

cable 90 degree push down again with bar. x 3 sets x whole stack x 10 reps each set.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> na. i can imagine a "yeeeeaahh maaayyne" right before the smirk with a slow nod.


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

So you not competing in April? That's gutting is your not, maybe go for the next one mate, good luck on the job front.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Speedway said:


> So you not competing in April? That's gutting is your not, maybe go for the next one mate, good luck on the job front.


I just cant afford i never know how much i get from socials each month & its just enough for me to eat pay my bills and with my grans help get to the gym.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Bump!


New journal for him mate;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=209720


----------

